# Welche ist die schlimmste Quest gewesen?



## Eatmymoo (22. März 2009)

Hiho,

ich wollte gerne mal wissen was für euch die schlimmste quest ist/war.Also bei mir ist es eindeutig die quest "Riten der Erdenmutter" in Mulgore, bei der man den einen Kodo killn muss.Ich bin an der Quest echt verzweifelt, weil ich über ne Stunde gebraucht hab um den zu finden.Jetzt seit ihr dran!


MFG


----------



## RosaTauchadin (22. März 2009)

GESUCHT: Hogger!


----------



## Taldeor (22. März 2009)

Die grünen Hügel von Schlingendorn! Mit Abstand!


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (22. März 2009)

die erste hilfe q die hat gesuckt ^^ zu viel stress


----------



## Sqi (22. März 2009)

Taldeor schrieb:


> Die grünen Hügel von Schlingendorn! Mit Abstand!


sign^^


----------



## Naminee (22. März 2009)

Die Questreihe in Nagrand wo man 30 Tiere von jeder Sorte töten musste -.-
Oh man die waren echt schlimm...


----------



## neo1986 (22. März 2009)

Taldeor schrieb:


> Die grünen Hügel von Schlingendorn! Mit Abstand!


Die find ich am schönsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon mit lev 1 jeden tag ins ah und eine nach der anderen gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kill quest im nagrand töte 30 elefanten 30 vögel ..... schrecklich langeweilig.


----------



## Taldeor (22. März 2009)

@neo1986

Ich hab auch alle gesammelt und die letzte Seite im AH gekauft... Ich wär fast irre geworden. ^^


----------



## Veilchen (22. März 2009)

natürlich nagrand 30 kills...überhaupt solche q wo man assi viele mobs unmieten muss... -.-*
un rouge q mit meinem untoten war zum kotzen...da wo man den dolch bekommt...bis ich denn typ mal gefunden hab sin 15 minuten vergangen -.-*


----------



## Exili (22. März 2009)

am schlimmsten finde ich die Quest in den zangarmarschen wo man einen bericht holen muss und die mobs droppen dien zu 1% -.-


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. März 2009)

ich erinnere mich noch an damals arathihochland. irgendeine quest wo man raptorenherzen sammeln sollte. 10 oder 15.

die quest wollte und wollte nicht fertig werden.... bis heute ist sie mir noch im kopf. ich glaube ich hatte an die zwei stunden gebraucht. und ja, ich hatte die richtigen raptoren getötet. ein paar tage später hatte ein freund die selbe quest gemacht und war auch am fluchen.


----------



## Varccars (22. März 2009)

Eindeutig die Ony pre q auf alli seite.
Diesen Marschall zu befreien und begleiten war echt die Hölle, habe heute noch immer keine Lust nach brt zu gehen.^^


----------



## moriar1988 (22. März 2009)

pre quest von ony... 10 mal brd um maxvell rausholn zu können ... schrecklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (22. März 2009)

Also die Quest die mir sofort in den Kopf geschossen ist, ist 30 Trollohren von den Trollen im Schlingendorntal zu sammeln.

Die Quest mit den Seiten im Schlingendorntal war natürlich auch richtig nervig.


----------



## Hallo11 (22. März 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> rouge


*hust*

BTT:
Ich fand die quests in Nagrand, bei denen man 30 von dem, und 30 von dem killen muss auch schrecklich


----------



## Stupidea24 (22. März 2009)

Am schlimmsten ist meiner Meinung nach die Quest im Sholazarbecken wo man ungefähr 300 Millionen Tiere davon und 200 Millionen hiervon töten muss. Ätzend


----------



## Nano4Life (22. März 2009)

dschungelpirscherfedern aus dem schlingendorntal...
ich hab mindestens 40 mobs wegklatschen müssn und n kollege war nach 12 mobs fertig :-/


----------



## d3faultPlayer (22. März 2009)

ganz klar die magram/gelkis quests in desolace :!

das war schrecklich mindestens 50 von jeder sorte zu töten ^^


----------



## Phobius (22. März 2009)

Für mich sind es bis heute Begleitquests. 

Die meißten der zu begleitenden Personen schlafen ein, rennen in Gegnergruppen und bauen auch sonst viel Mist. Gerade mit einer Klasse, welche nicht heilen kann sehr stressig.

Was mich auch des öfteren stört sind Quests, bei welchen mehrmals an genau die gleiche Stelle gehen muss um fast die gleichen Questziele zu absolvieren. Solche Quests sollte man mehr zusammen fassen. 

Zu den Kill-Quests in Nagrand. Ich war anfangs abgeneigt diese zu machen, aber mit meinem Mage (vor langer langer Zeit) und vor gar nicht alzu langer Zeit wieder mit meinem DK ... Nagrand ist und bleibt mein Lieblingsquestgebiet, egal, ob auf Horden- oder Allyseite. Man kann, wenn man sich ein bißchen rumließt, das Gebiet in einem Rutsch durchquesten und heimst massig EP und auch einen netten Batzen Gold ein.


----------



## hahe (22. März 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> ganz klar die magram/gelkis quests in desolace :!
> 
> das war schrecklich mindestens 50 von jeder sorte zu töten ^^


für mich waren es die grünen hügel von schlingendorn und die kriegerquest vom windbehüter


----------



## mirror-egg (22. März 2009)

Mit einem Hunter ganz klar die Quest in den Sturmgipfel wo man sich non Drachen zu Drachen schwingen muss um dann die Gener ohne pet im NAhkampf zu killen. Das hat echt angekotzt.

Sonst auch ganz klar alle Arten von Begleit Quests. Man killt erst alles weg um nichts zu adden und dann rennen die Typen solangsam, dass man mitten in den Respawn rein läuft.


----------



## Mithlond (22. März 2009)

Nein!

Im Ödland, wo man für die Questreihe um den Riesen Myzrael (Die verlorenen Fragmente) 
Steinelementare töten musste. habe sage und schreibe 3 Stunden gebraucht^^

GreeTz.


----------



## Deathgnom (22. März 2009)

Die Q in Tanaris wo man vor her eine Batterie besogen muss und dann Tiere töten und dann plündern den q gegenstand untersuchen und hoffen das der in ordnung is und das in 30 minuten.
Die Q ist echt zum kotzen


----------



## Eatmymoo (22. März 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich noch an damals arathihochland. irgendeine quest wo man raptorenherzen sammeln sollte. 10 oder 15.
> 
> die quest wollte und wollte nicht fertig werden.... bis heute ist sie mir noch im kopf. ich glaube ich hatte an die zwei stunden gebraucht. und ja, ich hatte die richtigen raptoren getötet. ein paar tage später hatte ein freund die selbe quest gemacht und war auch am fluchen.




jetzt wo du es sagst kenn ich die auch noch^^.. ich hab des jetzt noch aufm Block stehn und zwar: 1qgegenstand=23 kills
also das war richtig hart^^


----------



## Arthas Menethil 3 (22. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

für mich war die schlimmste quest die quest mit dem kodo in mulgore und damdamdamdam... GESUCHT: Hogger (als ally^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## löööy (22. März 2009)

begleitquest bringen mich immer zur weißgluth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die schlimmste q war für mich die ganzen kill qs in sholozar


----------



## Occasus (22. März 2009)

ja. zangarmarschen den bericht zu holen. ich hab sicher ne stunde dafür gefarmt. mein freund hatte sie nach 10 minuten -.-
oder sämtliche begleitquests. wenn die nicht so langsam laufen würden, würds ja gehen aber so...


----------



## Greenkey (22. März 2009)

Also für mich war die Quest für die Wassergestalt die schlimmste.^^ Hab da zwar die coords von Buffed gehabt, aber das Schmuckstück in Dunkelküste war so versteckt das ichs nicht gefunden hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab 2 Stunden gebraucht ^^


----------



## Darkfire936 (22. März 2009)

Kann da keine genaue nennen aber eigentlich sind's immer die quests bring mir 10 davon.Und wo dann nur jeder 10 Mob was dropt echt zum kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kreze (22. März 2009)

Alle Qs wo ich zuerst falsche Mobs 3 Stunden lang gehauen hab ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder die Items wollten einfach net droppen, weiss auch nicht welches von beidem der Grund war ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eatmymoo (22. März 2009)

Greenkey schrieb:


> Also für mich war die Quest für die Wassergestalt die schlimmste.^^ Hab da zwar die coords von Buffed gehabt, aber das Schmuckstück in Dunkelküste war so versteckt das ichs nicht gefunden hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




an was ihr mich immer erinnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die kenn ich auch noch aber man macht die ja mit lvl 14 und da laufen lvl 20mob an der Küste rum bis ich da im wasser war war ich mehrfach oft und dann noch das Amullett finden..echt schlimm


----------



## Chínín (22. März 2009)

Also ich fand die in Nagrand gar nicht so schlimm...lag vllt daran, dass ich mit meinem Gorilla immer 3 Mobs gleichzeitig nehmen konnte, und dank Aspekt der Viper nie oom ging ^^

doof wars natürlich, dass die Luftelementare, die da unterwegs sind, immun gegen den Donnerstamper des Gorillas sind und ich mich immer aufgeregt hab, dass mein dämlicher Gorilla nit Aggro halten kann (normalerweise hält der alles)

Für mich die schlimmste....in Eiskrone gibs ne Quest, da muss man in sone Fabrik für schwebende Festungen wie zB Naxxramas oder Kolramas
Die Mobs da hatten ne Spawnrate von gefühlten 20 Sekunden >.<


----------



## Greenkey (22. März 2009)

Eatmymoo schrieb:


> an was ihr mich immer erinnert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe, hab die ers mit 24 gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (22. März 2009)

Die Quest, wo man den Boten der Defias töten muss, bis man den findet ist Weihnachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2009)

Die beknackteste Quest die ich je gemacht habe, war die in Tanaris mit dem Robo-Huhn entweder Addest du oder das Huhn oder wer auch immer und dann kommt die Horror Stelle mit den 3 oder 4 Skorpionen die aus dem nichtts kommen wenn man erst 41-42 ist, ist das schon echt schwer ^^ (als Mage)


----------



## Céraa (22. März 2009)

Naminee schrieb:


> Die Questreihe in Nagrand wo man 30 Tiere von jeder Sorte töten musste -.-
> Oh man die waren echt schlimm...



die schlimmste -,-
und die davon in northrend...


----------



## seppix@seppix (22. März 2009)

Krieger Quest die die man mit 30 oder so bekommt für ne Axt... da war ich 2 stunden drann (an den Mobs weil die die Items die ich für die quest brauchte keine Questitems waren ...') wohl gemerkt mit nem 70er der mich unterstützt hat oh man... einfach schrecklich.
Ich finde die questitems 100% Dropchance und ent etwa 15-.-


----------



## Valenzius (22. März 2009)

Eindeutig die Wasser-Totem-Quest mit meinem Schamanen... bäh bin 10 mal gestorben und hab im Silberwald 2 Stunden nach diesem Versteck gesucht.
Das war schrecklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eatmymoo (22. März 2009)

Greenkey schrieb:


> Hehe, hab die ers mit 24 gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na toll du hast für die q keine Reppkosten gefarmt aber immerhin hatte ich die Wassergestalt dann vor dir.
Ich bin dann erstma die ganze Zeit in der Mondlichtung im See rumgeschwommen^^


----------



## Wartalk (22. März 2009)

In EIskrone, bei dem Argentumkreuzzug, die quest, bei der man normalerweise mit der Kanone auf dem turm die 100 mobs und die 3 elite drachen killen muss...ich hatte da noch kein Fm und habe sie alle ohne die Kanone gekillt-.- DAS war arbeit^^besonders die elite drachen zum ?? boss hin zu ziehen, ohne zu sterben^^


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2009)

Céraa schrieb:


> northrend...



*Hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (22. März 2009)

Oh achja die Quest für die Totems waren beschissen kann da zwar jetzt nur von Horde reden aber... diese Quests haben mich davon abgehalten nen neuen Schami anzufangen  schämt euch Blizz


----------



## Minakos (22. März 2009)

In Tanaris gibts ne Quest wo man so Tautropfen sammeln muss. Die ist einfach nur shice, will die Droppt rate so bescheiden ist... Never again


----------



## Riearlo (22. März 2009)

Schlimm fand ich auch in Zul'Drak die Q Reihe Verrat in dieser nekropole wo man sich als ghul verkleiden musste immer hoch runter hohrn blassen hoch runter hohrn blassen etc und das ende war auch blöd -.-


----------



## Eatmymoo (22. März 2009)

hab jetzt grad mit meinem Tauren Krieger Twink "Riten der Erdenmutter" nach über 2h fertig!!


wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ´´´´ (22. März 2009)

bei mir ganz klar die quests in nagrand bei denen man die erdelementare killen muss
die sind naturschaden-immun und ich war da mit meinem ele schami...
flammenschock-frostschock und immer so weiter... ätzend


----------



## Clive (22. März 2009)

Ich sage nur: Die Quests im Ödland, wo es als Belohnungen Buffs gibt -.-
Einmal und nie wieder.

Oder auch die eine Quest aus Tarrens Mühle, mit den Bärenzungen und dem Spinnengift...
4 Stunden bis ich das Gift hatte. Das einzig gute war der Stack Spinnenseide den ich nebenbei so farmen konnte.


----------



## Reo_MC (22. März 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> *Hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hust was?
Wenn das ein Rechtschreibflame sein soll, dann FAIL -_-

BTT: Hmm... achja, die Schurkenquest in den Hügellanden :<


----------



## Forderz (22. März 2009)

Nagrand, jede einzelne Quest in Nagrand!! Das schlimmste Gebiet in ganz WoW und ich muss bald wieder rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber sonst macht Questen recht viel Bock

welche Quest mir speziell noch einfällt :
DayliQuest für Söhne Hordirs wo man den Drachen töten muss! *argh*


----------



## Teufelsgurke (22. März 2009)

ist zwar keine wirkliche quest aber ein q-gebiet..

dämmerwald..musst ohne mount gefühlte 20 stunden latschen nur um dann eh wieder zu sterben ..ich bin durch dieses gebiet gefühlte 3565672x mal durch..und bei jedem twink wurde es schlimmer...einmal und nie wieder..

prinzipiell hasse ich alle quest,wo ich mehr als 10 sachen töten/sammeln muss


----------



## hordallyyy (22. März 2009)

also ich finde die q im brachland wo man die raptoren killen muss extrem schlimm wenn man mit sound spielt 
und dazu noch der brachland chat weiss nich ob der bei euch auch so schlimm wie bei uns auf anubarak ist


----------



## hordallyyy (22. März 2009)

also ich finde die q im brachland wo man die raptoren killen muss extrem schlimm wenn man mit sound spielt 
und dazu noch der brachland chat weiss nich ob der bei euch auch so schlimm wie bei uns auf anubarak ist


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. März 2009)

--> Triage


----------



## vendar (22. März 2009)

questreihe um stammeslederer zu werden :}


----------



## Error2000 (22. März 2009)

Eindeutig die Drachenmalrennen auf der Netherschwingenscherbe!


----------



## Animos93 (22. März 2009)

Im Brachland gibt es eine Quest wo man irgendtwie 60 Hörner oder Stoßzähne sammeln muss... 60!!!111elf


----------



## blaQmind (22. März 2009)

vendar schrieb:


> questreihe um stammeslederer zu werden :}


voll und gans zustimm


----------



## Overbreaker (22. März 2009)

Ganz Klar: Die Pala-EpicMount Questreihe. Fürchterlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallBrocken (22. März 2009)

die hexermount q !!!!
ich hab ca 50 mins lang eulen geschlachtet
das war scheiße ^^


----------



## Freaking (22. März 2009)

Die Gorillasehnenquest im Schlingendorntal....
mit meinem Druide geschätzte 200 Gorillas später seh ich im Lootfenster: Gorillasehen
mit meinem Jäger: 2 Mob hats gedroppt -.-


----------



## RiplexPP (22. März 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> ganz klar die magram/gelkis quests in desolace :!
> 
> das war schrecklich mindestens 50 von jeder sorte zu töten ^^



Ohja habs sie mit meinem 1 char gemacht und mit meinem 2 hatte ich bei der hälfte keien lust mehr^^


----------



## Erypo (22. März 2009)

mir fällt da die quest in winterspring ein wo man shymären killn muss und so hörner sammeln muss von denen... schrecklich


----------



## Nebola (22. März 2009)

Teufelsgurke schrieb:


> ist zwar keine wirkliche quest aber ein q-gebiet..
> 
> dämmerwald..musst ohne mount gefühlte 20 stunden latschen nur um dann eh wieder zu sterben ..ich bin durch dieses gebiet gefühlte 3565672x mal durch..und bei jedem twink wurde es schlimmer...einmal und nie wieder..
> 
> prinzipiell hasse ich alle quest,wo ich mehr als 10 sachen töten/sammeln muss



/Sign 

Dämmerwald ist echt zum kotzen jedesmal zu läufst nach Dunkelhain Q abgeben zurück nach Rabenflucht da was abgeben 15 Mobs kloppen wieder zurück und das Ohne Mount Und seit der Ingame Stoppuhr weiß ich das man ca. 3-6 Minuten läuft...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Westfall Quests wo man Richtung Dm muss, diese Scheiß Caster Mobs die da rumlaufen 3 Hitten dich, wenn die auf deinem level sind oder sogar unter deinem Machen doe viel zuviel Dmg ^^


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (22. März 2009)

Forderz schrieb:


> welche Quest mir speziell noch einfällt :
> DayliQuest für Söhne Hordirs wo man den Drachen töten muss! *argh*


Meine Lieblingsquest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






MetallBrocken schrieb:


> die hexermount q !!!!
> ich hab ca 50 mins lang eulen geschlachtet
> das war scheiße ^^



Ohh ja, 30 Federn zu droprate von 5% farmen. Bei mir waren auch noch hochstufige allys (bin Horde) da die sich einen Spass daraus gemacht haben mich zu töten und meine Leiche zu Campen-.-


----------



## Nimroth22 (22. März 2009)

Ony Pre den Marshall eskortieren eine Hass/liebequest .
Danach war man so froh das glaubt ihr net .


----------



## Reintoll (22. März 2009)

Schlimmste Quest? 

Ganz klar: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12546


----------



## TeleiaIleana (22. März 2009)

Reintoll schrieb:


> Schlimmste Quest?
> 
> Ganz klar: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12546



ja die ganzen davon -
also alle wo man was reiten muss um was zu legen....

*schauder*

Persönlich fand ich die noch eklig, 
*eklig - nicht schlimm nur eklig*
wo man im heulenden Fjord mit der Puppe die Vyrul in die Luft jagt

steh nicht so auf rumfliegende Fleischbrocken....


----------



## Orfeeum (22. März 2009)

chens leeres fäßchen im brachland





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TKevWins (22. März 2009)

Ich weiß noch in den östlichen Königreichen, da gab´s mal eine Quest, wo man Trolle im Hinterland töten musste:
20x Troll A
20x Troll B
20x Troll C
20x Troll D
Zuerst habe ich gedacht, dass das  ein Bug war und hab bis zum nächsten Minipatch gewartet, aber nichts hat sich geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (22. März 2009)

Diese ganzen Aufmount - Bombardierquests ,,, whää ... allesamt schitt ..


----------



## Imon (22. März 2009)

Die für mich schlimmste Quest ist eindeutig die in der Spinnenhöhle am Anfang des Sumpflandes (Pyrophorerz sammeln, ich hab's jetzt für meinen Neuling einfach im AH gekauft).

Ansonsten sind für mich alle Höhlenquests und viele Begleitquests, zumindest in der alten Welt, einfach furchtbar.

30 hiervon und davon zu killen finde ich dagegen maximal einfallslos, aber auch durchaus entspannend und stressfrei.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (22. März 2009)

Imon schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind für mich alle Höhlenquests und viele Begleitquests, zumindest in der alten Welt, einfach furchtbar.



Jap, diese ganzen verwirrenden Höhlensysteme finde ich auch immer wieder doof; Oft habe ich solche Quests mit aktivierbarem Portstein gemacht (also möglichst kein CD drauf), damit ich mich aus der hinterletzten Ecke irgendeiner Bongohöhle rausporten konnte. Selbst wenn danach ein Fussmarsch, eine Reiteinlage oder Flugreise anstand, fand ich das noch immer entspannender, als den Rückweg durch diese dämlichen Röhrengänge mit respawnten Gegnern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Begleitquests sind zwar auch nicht soo prickelnd, aber meistens noch gut zu meistern.


----------



## Angelsilver (22. März 2009)

Also nach 4 seiten durchlesen  hier  find ich nicht mal 1 davon wirklich "schlimm" oder "nervend"

Am schlimmsten fand ich für Schami die Totemquest wo  man kreuz und quer durch 3,4 gebiete muß und natürlich
alles ohne mount


----------



## PvPtwinker (22. März 2009)

Eindeutig die Palaq für epic mount. Man musste Geldscheißer sein. ewig dumm rumlaufen und verdammt viele elite mobs killen. -,-


----------



## smutje (22. März 2009)

... am allernervigsten in Erinnerung geblieben ist mir die Quest in der Yeti-Höhle im Vorgebirge des Hügellandes - ich weiß nicht wieviele Stufen ich durch das killen dieser depperten Fellriesen gestiegen bin aber gefühlt wären mind. 10 verdient gewesen^^

edit: "Helculars Rache" so hieß der "Spaß"


----------



## SixNight (22. März 2009)

Naminee schrieb:


> Die Questreihe in Nagrand wo man 30 Tiere von jeder Sorte töten musste -.-
> Oh man die waren echt schlimm...


da schließ ich mich an


----------



## Paladone (22. März 2009)

Hi!

Am schlimmsten war die Quest die ich machte, bis ich merkte das ich sie gar nicht im Log habe!-.-


----------



## Santa_Chief (22. März 2009)

Schamanenquest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikulat (22. März 2009)

Die schlimmste Quest is im Schlingendorntal, wo man eine Gorillasehne holen muss.
Hatte da locker an die 100 tot für eine Sehne....


----------



## Larmina (22. März 2009)

Die Tierquälquest von den Wildherzen


----------



## Kelthelas (22. März 2009)

Vote 4 Schamanen Wassertotem q


----------



## Shex (22. März 2009)

Jäger Epic quest .... bis man die endlich raushatte war alles zuspät ...


----------



## Kokser (22. März 2009)

die verwüsteten lande die wiederholbaren quests :-!
ich bin ewig lange durch das land gezogen und hab jeden basilisken/geier/skorpid... umgelegt um diese quests fertig zu bekommen
die droprate ist unglaublich schlecht und nach mehreren stunden hab ich auch aufgegeben xP


----------



## derpainkiller (22. März 2009)

Diese verdammten beschissenen _*Klippeneberrippchen*_...


----------



## Bobbotter (22. März 2009)

Es gibt für Horde ne Quest im Fjord da muss man ne Flasche mit Schleim füllen und 2 meter zum Tisch laufen.
Dann explodiert sie und setzt Adds frei oder kickt dich 20 meter weg.Dann gehts wieder von vorne los und das wenn man Pech hat 20x.

Das nenne ich ne dumme und einfallslose Quest


mfg Bobb


----------



## Shany (22. März 2009)

jägerquest, wo man ein "perfektes" horn von nem hirsch brauch. hab bestimmt 100 tiere gekillt, bis das endlich gedroppt is


----------



## zombie302 (22. März 2009)

Da ich an Alzheimer "light" leide ganz klar:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12602

Ich weiss nicht, wie oft ich die gemacht habe weil ich immer bei irgendeiner Zutat vergessen habe wo die liegt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magician.^ (22. März 2009)

smutje schrieb:


> ... am allernervigsten in Erinnerung geblieben ist mir die Quest in der Yeti-Höhle im Vorgebirge des Hügellandes - ich weiß nicht wieviele Stufen ich durch das killen dieser depperten Fellriesen gestiegen bin aber gefühlt wären mind. 10 verdient gewesen^^
> 
> edit: "Helculars Rache" so hieß der "Spaß"




 Oh ja.... ca 2jahre her als ich die q mit meinem Jäger gemacht hab xP


----------



## ReWahn (22. März 2009)

Die Grünen Hügel des Schlingendorntals.

HASS! Und selbst wenn man sie nicht machen will verstopfen ie dämlichen Seiten nach 10 Minuten Questen in Strangle das halbe Inventar... AutoLoot sei dank :/


----------



## Hank Smith (22. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Die find ich am schönsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man 20 Komplettsets in der Gildenbank hat nicht wirklich... Geht einer ins Tal bekommt er ein Set und beim questen dort droppen dann wieder Seiten für die Bank... Ein netter Kreislauf. Ohne Aufwand gibt das Ehrfahrungspunkte.


----------



## Thaldor (22. März 2009)

Bei mir wars ganz eindeutig diese quest http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=552 ...
Die einen sagten hau die Yetis in Alterac die andern hau die Yetis im Hügelland. Da hat man dann erst ne Stunde die Viecher im Hügelland gekloppt, bis man dachte "Hmm, sind wohl doch die in Alterac gemeint." und letztendlich nach weiteren Stunden vergeblichen Yeti Tötens is man dann wieder zurück ins Hügelland um nochmal die Yetis dort zu verdreschen und nach gefühlten 10 Stunden endlich diese bescheuerte Rute zu bekommen... 

Mfg Thaldor


----------



## seppix@seppix (22. März 2009)

Ich sags doch die Schamanenquests sind beschissen... das schlimmste ist man muss duese Quests machen


----------



## Mini Vaati (22. März 2009)

da dab es so ne q im eschen walt,die hab ich tagelang gekillt und die wollen das q item nich hergeben


----------



## klogmo (22. März 2009)

Ganz klar die Noggenfogger-Q!

Der Teil bei dem man eine Intakte Drüse oder was das war sammeln muss. Das Shice Teil hat so eine miese Droppchance, ich hab das letzte Mal schon hilfe von einem 70er (zu BC Zeiten) bekommen und es hat trotzdem bestimmt ein bis zwei Stunden gedauert bis das Teil endlich droppt -.-


----------



## Therendor (22. März 2009)

Da war mal ne Quest in den Sümpfen des Elends. musste da irgendetwas von irgendwelchen bescheuerten Schildkröten oder wasauchimmer looten.. 20 Stück an der Zahl.. und im schnitt hats jede 8te gedroppt.. hab den shice irgendwann abgebrochen...

sowas find ich extrem nervig...


----------



## justblue (22. März 2009)

Die Epic-Jäger-Quest auf Level 60 war extrem nervig - was Blizzard sich wohl dabei gedacht hat, als sie beschlossen haben, dass ein Jäger sein Pet nicht verwenden darf? Fast alle Jäger, die ich kannte, haben nur wegen dieser Questreihe umgeskillt.

Die Quest für den Priesterstab war auch nicht ohne. Nicht nur, dass eine der Zutaten nur von Elite-Mobs mit mieser Rate gedroppt ist, sodass man dort in einer Gruppe farmen musste - auch die abschließende Quest war arg. Hat die irgendjemand vor einem verkackt, ist der Questgeber erst nach 2 Stunden wieder gespawned. Ich habe die um 2 Uhr nachts gemacht, weil ich zu "normalen" Zeiten nie die Gelegenheit dazu bekommen habe.


----------



## Lanatir (22. März 2009)

Also ich hasse generell alle Begleit und Beschützquests. Die zu begleitenden/beschützenden verhalten sich generell wie suizidgefährdete Lemminge, rennen in JEDE Gegnergruppe, egal wie es um ihre Trefferpunkte steht und sind einfach generell doof. Jawoll.


----------



## Krawurxus (22. März 2009)

Also eigentlich finde ich keine der hier genannten Quests extrem schlimm, bis auf eine: Die mit dem Klippeneberrippchen.. ich hab keinen Schimmer warum, aber aus irgendeinem grund ist das jedesmal ein Horror für mich wenn die ansteht.. Ansonsten hat Blizzard doch das wirklch schlimme an Quests ausgeräumt.. Wer die Quest kennt, wo man im Schlingendorntal das Herz von Mokk, diesem einen Affen holen muss, dem sei gesagt: das Bürschchen war früher mal Elite! Und da stand nix von wegen Gruppenquest!
Genauso die lvl-30 Kriegerquest für die blaue Zweihandwaffe, meist hat man bis 35 alles zusammen, und schwupps steht man vor einem 45-Eliite, das für 8 sek stunnen kann, von Gruppenquest war da auch nix erwähnt. Für alle die es noch kennen: CYCLONEAN!!
Solche Quests sind schlimm!


----------



## Irandor (22. März 2009)

Hm..ich find die Q in Westfall wo ich den Boten suchen muss immer schlimm...Der Patrouliert zwar immer die gleiche Route aber entweder isser gerade tot oder nicht da wo ich bin.

Und am schlimmsten fand ich das Questen nachm Release von WotlK weil ich mich da um 1 Mob mit 20 anderen Leuten prügeln musste.


----------



## seppix@seppix (22. März 2009)

Genau diese Kriegerquest mein ich -.-


----------



## Maine- (22. März 2009)

ganz klar hexermount quest ! man war das schrecklich


----------



## Dextra17 (22. März 2009)

Reintoll schrieb:


> Schlimmste Quest?
> 
> Ganz klar: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12546



Die Quest fand ich persönlich nicht so schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welche ich dagegen richtig schlimm fand war die Quest in Winterspring, bei der man ewig viele Yetis umnatzen musste, um so ein doofes Horn (oder sowas in der Art) zu bekommen. Nur um dann nochmal dahinzudackeln. Die hat mir echt die Nerven geraubt, da sie das nicht rausrücken wollten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deep Space (23. März 2009)

Im Prinzip sämtliche Begleitquests finde ich schlimm.

Den Preis für die nervtötendste Quest möchte ich aber jene mit dem Namen "Den Überlebenden zu essen geben" überreichen. Zu finden auf der Insel Kamagua im Heulendem Fjord. Darin soll man sechs Mal das Fleisch eines Inselschaufelhauers sammeln. Problem: Ist eben eine (kleine) Insel und daher wenig dieser Tiere zu finden. Dazu gibt es leider Worgs, die auch Jagd auf sie machen. Wenn dann obendrauf auch noch andere diese Quest machen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berndl (23. März 2009)

Schami Quest fürs Feuertotem

1h nur durch laufen vergeudet -.-


----------



## ciaz (23. März 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=7634

Die blaue Sehne in Winterspring farmen für den lilanen Köcher.. Ich hab bestimmt mindestens 1000 Elite Drachen gekillt. Wahrscheinlich mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erital (23. März 2009)

Also ich fand die Hexermountquest gar nicht sooo schlimm. Zu der damaligen Zeit war es eben eine "Epische" Questeihe und man hatte wirklich eine fette Belohnung am Ende für seine Mühe! Gut, wie es zu 70er Zeiten aussah kann ich leider nciht sagen, da ich die Quest weit vor dem Erscheinen der ersten Erweiterung gemacht und mich auch tierisch auf das Ergebnis gefreut hab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nervige Quests...? Hmm, ich fand ja immer generell die stupiden Kill- und Sammelquests doof. Aber richtig nervig fand ich es immer wenn man Zutat a.) ans andere Ende des Kontinents bringen musste nur um Zutat b.) zu holen für die man sich dann ne Regenmacherhose ...des Wals oder sonstwas aussuchen durfte... -.-. Ich fand immer, dass so eine Art quest, also eine die viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt und/oder ne echte Tortur für die Nerven ist wesentlich besser vergütet werden, bzw. die Geschichte in irgendeiner Weise vorrantreiben sollte...


----------



## Freelancer (23. März 2009)

Varccars schrieb:


> Eindeutig die Ony pre q auf alli seite.
> Diesen Marschall zu befreien und begleiten war echt die Hölle, habe heute noch immer keine Lust nach brt zu gehen.^^



/sign

Hexenmeister Verdammniswache fand ich auch eine nervige quest


----------



## rEdiC (23. März 2009)

3/4 der Quests aus Westfall.^^


----------



## Vercár (23. März 2009)

Naminee schrieb:


> Die Questreihe in Nagrand wo man 30 Tiere von jeder Sorte töten musste -.-
> Oh man die waren echt schlimm...



Wie ich mich daran noch erinnern kann....das war ne schlimme Zeit...


----------



## ciaz (23. März 2009)

justblue schrieb:


> Die Epic-Jäger-Quest auf Level 60 war extrem nervig - was Blizzard sich wohl dabei gedacht hat, als sie beschlossen haben, dass ein Jäger sein Pet nicht verwenden darf? Fast alle Jäger, die ich kannte, haben nur wegen dieser Questreihe umgeskillt.



Eh, wie kamst du bitte an die Sehne ohne MM oder Survival SPec? Damals hatte man so zu skillen. Als BM kam man halt net mit, da die Bosse damals einfach zu viel Aoe und Melee Cleaves und was weiss ich noch gemacht haben (mal davon ab, dass man als 5 /xx/21 Hunter eh am meisten Schaden gemacht hat). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich habe es natürlich auch nicht sofort geschafft und bin oft bei dem Typen in Winterspring und Silithus gewiped... aber es war doch mal was anderes und was ziemlich herausforderndes. Ich habe die 3 Questbelohungen noch heute auf der Bank deswegen..


----------



## FenDroGen (23. März 2009)

Die grünen Hügel von Schlingendorn!

Und die Nagrand Qs find ich net so schlimm... Musik an und los schnetzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (23. März 2009)

bei  mir wars die q in sholazar wo man den rig findne msute und das ding hatte irgend ein wesen in sholazar ich bin sage und schriebe 4 stundne tiere killn gegeangen bis der gedropt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgwath (23. März 2009)

> Ich sage nur: Die Quests im Ödland, wo es als Belohnungen Buffs gibt -.-
> Einmal und nie wieder.


Aber die Buffs waren einfach Hammer damals : /

*sigh* Schon wieder 20x Basilisken ohne Gehirn <.<


----------



## DonVerse (23. März 2009)

malgram/gelkis in desolace & nagrand nesingwary questreihe.
ich musste fast kotzen... mit nem HEILschami (!)

die gruenen huegel von schlingendorn kapitel hab ich mir ausnahmslos im ah gekauft >.>


----------



## Athlos (23. März 2009)

Die seit Jahren verbuggte Q Der stein der gezeiten im Schlingendorntal.
Dürften eig 90% aller wow Spieler kennen^^


----------



## Dennis118 (23. März 2009)

Exili schrieb:


> am schlimmsten finde ich die Quest in den zangarmarschen wo man einen bericht holen muss und die mobs droppen dien zu 1% -.-


Wie gut das man den Gegenstand vom Boden aufheben kann...


----------



## Sanra (23. März 2009)

also das mit abstand nevigste war als man nich ne queast reihe machen muste um als hexer epic mount zu bekommen ich hab soviel eulen ini und gold dafür ausgegeben und umgehauen und nen monat später gas das teil für gold *heul


----------



## Larmina (23. März 2009)

Sanra schrieb:


> also das mit abstand nevigste war als man nich ne queast reihe machen muste um als hexer epic mount zu bekommen ich hab soviel eulen ini und gold dafür ausgegeben und umgehauen und nen monat später gas das teil für gold *heul


Genau das fand ich Mist. Ich meine es ist ein besonderes Mount, das einfach den Aufwand wert ist und wer sich den Aufwand nicht machen will wird ja nicht gezwungen sich das Mount zu holen oder?


----------



## Justin.Zane (23. März 2009)

Hier kann ich nur die Angelquest hinzufügen, um ab 225 weiterskillen zu können....da hab ich mir gewünscht, mein rogue könne doch bitte auch Portale machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja...eine Ewigkeit dur die Weltgeschichte reisen.....Danke mein lieber Nat Pagle -.-

mfg


----------



## Larmina (23. März 2009)

Justin.Zane schrieb:


> Hier kann ich nur die Angelquest hinzufügen, um ab 225 weiterskillen zu können....da hab ich mir gewünscht, mein rogue könne doch bitte auch Portale machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer Angeln weiter bringen will muss das jetzt nicht mehr machen... find ich zwar schade aber ok (Die Fische hab ich eigentlich immer mit 1x reinwerfen bekommen)


----------



## HitotsuSatori (23. März 2009)

die killquests in nagrand und dem sholazarbecken...


----------



## turageo (23. März 2009)

Naminee schrieb:


> Die Questreihe in Nagrand wo man 30 Tiere von jeder Sorte töten musste -.-
> Oh man die waren echt schlimm...



Ich reih mich mal da ein. War selbst als Mage auf Dauer nervtötend, 30 hiervon, 30 davon, das gleiche dann gleich im Anschluß noch mal, danach dann gleich noch Oger von jeder Sorte xyz... in Nagrand bin ich damals fast wahnsinnig geworden vor lauter Viecherklopperei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Hellshui (23. März 2009)

Reintoll schrieb:


> Schlimmste Quest?
> 
> Ganz klar: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12546


das ist ja mal eine der gelsten qs gewesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharinâz (23. März 2009)

für mich ganz klar der altar beim dunklen riff (Schlingendorn), die quest war als mein dudu level 36 war moante lang buggy dann hab ich die quest + items weggeschmissen..... dieses problem ist uns bereits bekannt THX to GM´s -.-


----------



## sp4rky (23. März 2009)

gadgetzan koch-quest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omas Zwerg (23. März 2009)

Meine Hexer Mount Questreihe, und die Dailys für mein Netherdrachen, sind mit Abstand die Dinge, die ich im Leben nie wieder tun werde!


----------



## Nightscreen (23. März 2009)

Meine mit abstand langweiligste q is die q die gleich am anfang für die horde seite in den vorgebirgen des hügellands kommt da hab ich gefühlte 2 stunden gekillt bis ich die 12 bärenzugen und das komische spinnenzeugs hatte die is so ätzend weil das von der spinne net dropt


----------



## Singingarrow (23. März 2009)

oh gott,hier brechen traumata wieder auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

für mich waren mit abstand all die begleitquests mit den mechanischen hühnchen am schlimmsten und die quest im vorgebirge, bei der man yetis killem muss bis eine rute droppt. da war irgendwann nur noch purer unverfälschter hass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neadil (23. März 2009)

Am schlimmsten sind wohl die Quests zur spezialisierung der Schmiedekunst. Mal abgesehen das man nicht an die passenden Rezepte kommt, muss man Wochen farmen um die Quests abzuschließen. Zum Glück kennen die nicht alle. Aber die die sie kennen stimmen mit Sicherheit zu!


----------



## Marienkaefer (23. März 2009)

Ich finde questen überhaupt nervig. Ich level hauptsächlich mit Inzen ^^
Aber richtig nervig hab ich es gefunden in den Sturmgipfeln mit einem 60% Flugmount zu questen.. Das hab ich mir 2 mal angetan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (23. März 2009)

im ödland wo man von so einem kleinen drachking das herz braucht... ich sag nur 5 1/2 stunden blödes abgefarme!!!

mfg


----------



## wolkentaenzer (23. März 2009)

Veilchen schrieb:


> [...] rouge q mit meinem untoten war zum kotzen... [...]



Kann ich mir vorstellen. Rouge sieht auch schei**e bei einem Untoten aus.
Kayal Q und Lipgloss Q habe ich schon erledigt, die waren übrigens episch :-)

grüße
wolke


----------



## Tomratz (23. März 2009)

Taldeor schrieb:


> Die grünen Hügel von Schlingendorn! Mit Abstand!



Hab die bis heute nicht fertig gemacht, so hat die mich genervt.
Vllt. kauf ich ja mal alle Seiten im AH zusammen und mach sie dann endlich mal.


----------



## Brubanani (23. März 2009)

Die Quest in Grizzlyhügel....



.....wo man gezwungen wird auf Plumpsklo zu gehen xD


----------



## Hipp (23. März 2009)

kann sich noch jmd an die drop chance des spinnensekrets um tarrens mill erinnern, die q hat mir alles gegeben.  mittlerweile is das wohl anders. aber es war damals so schlimm, dass ich es jetzt noch weiß ;P


----------



## Wuhuuu (23. März 2009)

Mit meinem ersten Char war das ganz klar in Duskwood. Die Quests beim Friedhof Rabenflucht.. was zwar nicht an den Quests lag sondern eher an dem "kleinen" und "Mor - Ladim " von denen ich dauernd um die Ecke gebracht wurde.. mit 60 hab ich mich dann gerächt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (23. März 2009)

Da soviele das Schlingendorntal und diese "Zettelchen- Sammel- Quest namens die Grünen Hügel erwähnen: Da gibt es doch Colonel Kurzens Truppenlager und dort eine lauschige Höhle mit Mobs, die fast im Dauerstealth sind. Ohh wenn ich daran noch denke ... und dort diverse Quests ... die letzten habe ich mit einer Gruppe gemacht: Höhle säubern bis zum Ende und irgendeinen "Miniboss" (weis nicht mehr, wie der hieß) umnieten. 

Uund zwar keine direkte Quest aaber: Krater von Un Goro: Die herumlaufenden Elitesaurier, die ein normales Questen ziemlich unmöglich machen, weil man in einer Stunde mindestens 1 mal unter den Fußsohlen eines solchen Kameraden klebt :O


----------



## Kirimaus (23. März 2009)

Die Todesritterquests (oder allgemein jede Quest) wo man irgend welche Zivilisten umbringen soll.
Also weder Soldaten noch Verbrecher sondern zB die Bürger bei den DK Quests oder oftmals Bauern
etc wenn man bei der Horde Questet.

Ich hab auch jeden dummen PvPler gehasst (und gemäuchelt) ders Geilfand irgend welche Zivilen NPCs
umzuhauen die 50 Level unter ihm waren, und ja alle die sowas gemacht haben hatten eine Ahnung von
PvP. Sonst hätte ich die sicher nie tot bekommen.


----------



## minosha (23. März 2009)

Ich find die Quest in der Boreanischen Tundra, bei der man Tran von Orcas sammeln muss, am schlimmsten. Auf Orcas rumhauen und sie dabei noch zu hören wie sie "singen". tat echt weh.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (23. März 2009)

Diese ganzen "Tier- töte- Quests" finde ich nicht besonders gut. Immer wenn ich den Helmet Nesingwary sehe, möchte ich keine Aufträge für Ihn ausführen, sondern Ihn eher umnieten.


----------



## Demyriella (23. März 2009)

MetallBrocken schrieb:


> die hexermount q !!!!
> ich hab ca 50 mins lang eulen geschlachtet
> das war scheiße ^^



/sign

Ich hab nicht nur 50 Minuten gebraucht sondern mehrere Wochen, weil mich die Q so angek.... hat, dass ich keinen Bock mehr auf meine Hexerin hatte und sie erstmal ad acta gelegt habe.


----------



## Revan-=SoA=- (23. März 2009)

Die schlimmste quest für mich war die im Eschental mit den Satyr hörner sammeln. Die sind ewigst nicht gedropped und da hab ich glaub ich mindestsn 2 std gebraucht. War schon soweit die q abzubrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mittlerweile dropped bei jedem mob ein Satyr horn -.-


----------



## Nekramcruun (23. März 2009)

fällt mir spontan die quest ein wo man im hügelland so eine spinnendrüse für den kerl in tarrens mühle sammeln muss.hab mal über 2 stunden spinnen gekillt bis die gedropt ist.und die warsongberichte sind auch etwas nervig weil man einmal quer durch ashenvale laufen muss.


----------



## shadow24 (23. März 2009)

zombie302 schrieb:


> Da ich an Alzheimer "light" leide ganz klar:
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12602
> 
> ...


habe diese Daily gefühlte 100 mal gemacht,weil ich Ruf beim Argentumkreuzzug gesammelt habe...schlimm wird es erst wenn man die Patroullie in der Zeit absolvieren will um den Extrabonus zu bekommen...wie oft bin ich grandios gescheitert an solchen Dingen wie Monstrositäteninnereien,oder Basiliskenkristall(oder wie der hiess)...dann stieg der Wutfaktor aufs unermessliche wenn man die Quest zu dritten mal startet und die Zeit läuft runter...grauenhaft...
grundsätzlich sind auch diese Quest extrem schlimm wo die Droprate mies ist,wie z.B. auch eine Quest in der Schlacht um Tausendwinter,wo man alte Rüstungen von solchen Wasserelementaren besorgen muss.wenn dann noch zwei andere gerade die gleiche Idee haben,kann man es gleich vergessen...


----------



## warpspeed (23. März 2009)

Naminee schrieb:


> Die Questreihe in Nagrand wo man 30 Tiere von jeder Sorte töten musste -.-
> Oh man die waren echt schlimm...


Dem stimme ich zu. Einziger Vorteil (wenn man es so nennen darf)... nach der Questreihe, war man 1-2 Level weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Was wohl auch der Sinn dieser Questreihe war.


----------



## Yldrasson (23. März 2009)

Die schlimmste, aber gleichzeitig schönste Quest für mich war das Beschützen der elektronischen Hühner.
Die waren so unglaublich lahm! Gerade so schnell, dass man zwar wesentlich schneller rannte, aber auch wesentlich langsamer ging, als sie. Die Viecher haben wirklich ALLES auf sich gezogen.
Jedes Mal hat es mich von Neuem genervt, schon wieder eines dieser dummen Hühner retten zu müssen.

Doch es gab auch so zu sagen ein "Happy End".
Als ich am späten Abend kurz vor Level 50 stand, aber auch dringend ins Bett musste, gab ich noch meine letzten Quests in Booty Bay ab.
Die letzte, die ich abzugeben hatte, war die mit dem elektronischen Huhn. (Auch noch ein Gnom als Questgeber! Ich habe eine Quest noch nie so sehr gehasst...)
Ich gab sie ab - noch knapp 300 EP! So wenig, dass man es an der Leiste nicht einmal mehr sehen konnte! Ich wollte schon in meine Tastatur beißen, dass ich es doch an diesem Tag nicht geschafft hatte, 50 zu werden.
Doch dann tauchte plötzlich ein Questsymbol über dem Gnom auf und er erzählte mir, dass er so unendlich dankbar sei, dass ich ihm seine ( bescheuerten, nervigen, dämlichen, [...] ) Hühner zurückgebracht habe und dass er mir dafür etwas schenken wollte. 
Die Quest war sofort abgebar und *Bing* Level 50, zusätzlich zu *Bing* Haustier-Achievement. Ich musste dabei wirklich lachen. ^_^

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Mondokawaki (23. März 2009)

Also das meiste hier is billig mal paar mobs farmen, wasn daran schlimm?

Nehmen wir doch mal wircklich nervige Q wie zB Thunder oder sulfu farmen ^^ 
Das ist ein klein wenig aufwendiger wie ein paar seiten der grünen hügel oder ^^


----------



## Dabow (23. März 2009)

Also ich fand die Questreihe für die Druiden Bärengestalt sehr nervig ! Damals wusste ich nicht, dass man von Darnassus aus nach Moonglade muss dann wieder Darnassus und immer hin und her und hin und her ... sehr Zeitaufwendig, wenn man keinen RS setzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (23. März 2009)

Wie schon einige meiner Vorposter sagten -> Nagrand Tiere töten fand ich nich so prickelnd.

Außerdem find ich die Daily bei den Orakeln zum kotzen bei der man 50 Wildherzen töten muss.


----------



## Toraka' (23. März 2009)

Yetis!
VOR der entschärfung
bittebitte blizz macht die droprate wieder wie vorher da farmt man gut exp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tata/Hoernchen (23. März 2009)

am schlimmsten fand ich jegliche quests, die man irgend etwas sammeln musste. alleine war man fast nie und der respawn war ätzend.
als heilende klasse fand ich killquests etwas anstrengend und mana intensiv.


----------



## helljoe (23. März 2009)

Omas schrieb:


> die Dailys für mein Netherdrachen



Und zwar die vor dem Patches ... man muste 5 so kleine Felshetzer killen und jeder Dreckshunter hat einem die geklaut und respawn war kaum zu haben. Nach dem Patch waren die dann so inflationär, das man sie nach 1 min alle hatte.

Noch herrlicher waren die Teufelsdrüsen ... 2h farmen für 10 und dann ist 1 grp Buggy und man kloppte wieder 20min Mobs *würg*


----------



## noizycat (23. März 2009)

Allgemein Rumreisquests. Marke *Reise mal da und da hin, bitte als hinterste Ende des anderen Kontinents, wo du noch keine Flugpunkte hast, und bitte zu Fuß ... ach, und jetzt wo du da bist, reise doch gleich wieder zurück ... ok, und jetzt mal da und da hin ...* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bes. die Hexerquestreihen sind da klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Als Kürschner mochte ich die Nagrandquests recht gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atsam (23. März 2009)

Ist zwar schon 3 Jahre her und ich weiß nicht ob die inzwischen was dran geändert haben. Aber ich fand die Quest im Ödland mit Abstand am ätzendsten, wo man ein, NUR EIN), Herz eines der Drachenwelpen besorgen muss. Hab die einen ganzen Nachmittag ohne Erfolg gekillt, zwischenzeitlich mit einem Druiden zusammen, der schon 3 Tage lang danach suchte. Am nächsten Tag bin ich hin und da hatte es direkt der erste. Echt Mist die Quest.


----------



## Barrages (23. März 2009)

Hallo.

Also ich kann mich noch mit meinem Mage an eine Quest in Eschenthal erinnern. Das war so um lvl 30ig rumm glaube ich. Questinhalt: Man mußte in eine riesen Höhle und 4 Mobs killen. In der Höhle selber gab es auch nochmal ne Quest (die nimmt mal natürlich auch noch mit^^)
Problem war das da fast immer nur 3er - 4er Gruppen rummrannten, alles Dämonen.

War ne Solo-Q aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad war damals enorm, zudem der Respawn sehr zügig war.

--------------

Eine ähnliche Quest gab es auch im Nachtelfen Startgebiet. Da war ich mit meinem lvl 9er Druiden drin. Natürlich noch in Humanoiden-Form da ja die Bärform erst ab lvl 10 zu erlernen ist, bzw. über ne Quest freigespielt wird.
Dachte mir mit lvl 9 (Zorn und Mondfeuer) spammender Weise mal das ich da fix die Mobs haue. Prob mit lvl 9 war das man nach 3x Zorn und 1x Mondfeuer nahezu oom war^^ Somit mußte man die letzten 30-40% des Mobs mit dem Stab runterkloppen.

Questinhalt: Quasi die Identische Aufgabe wie oben beim Mage beschrieben. Auch wieder 4 Mobs killen incl. Zusatzquest in der Höhle.

Hab in der Höhle das lvl 10 erreicht...(war am überlegen ob ich nicht kurz Bärchen lerne gehe) dachte mir aber das ich die Q erstmal fertig mache. Weiß nicht ob jemand dieses Höhlen-Modell kennt, ist auf jedenfall mega mäßig groß. Hat unzählige Abzweigungen, mehrere Ebenen. Alleine den Ausgang wieder zu finden war nen unbeschreiblicher Aufwand^^

Als ich mit der Quest fertig war, war ich sogar schon lvl 11. Mußte dermaßen viele Mobs hauen, weil ich einfach nicht wußte wo ich hin muß. Zudem die 4 Questmobs die man hauen mußte auch quer in der kompletten Höhle verteilt waren. Habe glaube ich auch ca. 2 Std. in der Höhle verbracht.

Das finde ich persönlich sind die beiden mit Abstand ekelhaftesten Quests.


----------



## Fujitsus (23. März 2009)

Also definitiv die Nagrand Questreihe wo man gefühlte 4 Mio. Viecher legen muß!!!

Generell sind aber alle Quests fürn Ar*** bei denen man auf die Dropprate angewiesen ist, weil die zuständigen Personen da meist auch keine Ahnung von ihrem Job hatten/haben.
Questziel ist nach dem Motto: "Besorge 10 Stück Fleisch von Tier X" Trotzdem muß man  geschätzte 30 Viecher umhauen, um die 10 zusammen zu bekommen.... da fragt man sich doch, woraus die restlichen 20 Viecher bestanden, wenn man da kein Fleisch herausbekommt!?! Da hätte wenigstens EIN Programmierer mal mitdenken können!


Ansonsten generell alle Nordendquests


----------



## Barrages (23. März 2009)

Erypo schrieb:


> mir fällt da die quest in winterspring ein wo man shymären killn muss und so hörner sammeln muss von denen... schrecklich



ohh ja an die kann ich mich auch noch erinnern. Man brauchte glaube ich 2 oder 3 Syhmären-Leder oder so von denen und nur die großen Patriaten haben die gedroppt.
Da habe ich auch an die 150 Mobs für gehauen. Hatte damals sogar noch nen Epic Loot lvl 56ig dabei. Und das soll schon was heissen^^


----------



## minosha (23. März 2009)

Die Giftquest für Schurken. Ich kenn sie leider nur auf Hordeseite. Da musst man vom Brachland, nachdem man vergiftet wurde, ins Vorgebirge von Hiillsbrad. Man kann sicher gehen, dass auf dem Zepelin den Man benutzt ein Netter Druide, Schamane oder Priester steht. Nett in seiner Sicht, denn Schwupps war die Vergiftung gebannt. Diese Brauchte man um die Quest abzuschliessen.


----------



## Teqtequila (23. März 2009)

Ganz klar die Taudrüse sammeln in Tanaris für die http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=2605. dropte nur bei einem Mob dort ich hab mit meinem Schurkentwink da 109 Mobs getötet bevor das Ding gedropt ist. Wenn man die Quest nicht bräuchte um Noggenfoggers Elixier zu kriegen hätte ich sie liegengelassen.


----------



## deHaar (23. März 2009)

*schlimm:* Die Roboter-Huhn Begleitquests in mindestens 3 Gebieten (wenn ich nicht irre in Tanaris, Feralas und im Hinterland) 
*sehr schlimm:* Die Schatzkarten, wegen denen man an den *zensiertes Wort* von Tanaris muss um da 2g zu bekommen! 
*ganz schlimm:* Paladin Schlachtrossquestreihe, einfach nur übertrieben teuer und aufwändig! 
*Das Allerschlimmste:* Karazhan Schlüsselquest (mehrere Dungeons mussten besucht werden, vom Reisen ganz zu schweigen... und das alles nur für die damals als Einstiegsinstanz zum Raiden gedachte erste 10Mann-Instanz — pervers!)


----------



## deHaar (23. März 2009)

Allgemein hasse ich Quests, bei denen völlig unvermittelt ein Handwerksgegenstand verlangt wird, welchen man natürlich nicht herstellen kann sondern kaufen muss, weil man zufällig andere Berufe gelernt hat.


----------



## Sayshea (23. März 2009)

Generell: alle Sammelquests mit einer unterirdischen Dropchance (merke ich gerade wieder wenn ich twinks hochlevel)

als Feraldruide hab ich einen Teil der epischen Flugquestreihe gehasst - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10992 - x mal alleine probiert und am ende einen Hexenmeister aus der Gilde gefragt ob er helfen kann
Schlussendlich hab ich es 'überlebt' durch die Seele vom HM und der Mob ist durch die dots vom HM gestorben als der auch tot war

wegen der Sammelquest in strangle - die find ich auch nicht so schlimm - ich hab mit dem main beim normalen questen die Blätter gesammelt und dann die restlichen 2 getauscht. Für meine Twinks hab ich dann die Blätter die ich noch hatte aufgehoben.


----------



## wiggative (23. März 2009)

Ich sag nur ony pre allianz questreihe !!!
hmm sofern es ne quest is, in Eiskrone 15 hordler killen, hab sie bis heute nich fertig ^^
was ich immer gehasst habe, im hinterland oder Tanaris z.b. droppten random so mechanische dinger (XT5647 oder so) und bei annahme in so ner begleitquest ausarteten, wo dann zig mobs kommen auf dem weg
die meist alleine nicht schaffbar sind auf dem lvl


an die, die wieder mit hogger kommen, fand den sau easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als lvl 11 jäger solo tot gekitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (23. März 2009)

Taldeor schrieb:


> Die grünen Hügel von Schlingendorn! Mit Abstand!



/sign

Dicht gefolgt von der mit dem Boten der Defias in Westwacht. Egal wann ich die Quest gemacht habe, der
Typ war entweder tot, spawnte an der anderen Ecke oder wurde grade gekillt....

Die Roboterhuhn Begleitquests waren auch zum abgewöhnen. Damals dachte man ja noch man muss alle
Quests machen.... was hab ich geflucht.


----------



## Novane (23. März 2009)

für mich war das schlimmste das mage klassen q so lvl 40 ungefähr
wo man immer zu dieser tabetha(oder wie die sumpfkuh da heißt) rennen musste
ICH HAB DIE NIEEEEEEEEEEEEE gefunden

und auch ne sehr schlimme q früher als es noch lowlvl elite q gab (ja das gabs mal)
im silberwald das blöde dorf da -.- nie gabs leute die das machen mussten


----------



## nixahnung (23. März 2009)

für mich eindeutig:

die Wassertotem-Quest für Schamanen auf Hordenseite!!!!

Selbst mit Geisterwolf eine ewige Rennerei und zum Teil einen Haufen Mobs 4lvl über dem eigenen Char!!!!!!!

Egal, geschafft! Hat zwar gedauert, war nervig, aber notwendig!
Bei 5 Wipes jammert ja auch keiner, wenn er anschließend bekommt was er möchte :-)

grüßle


----------



## nixahnung (23. März 2009)

Aber mal was anderes:

ich hab hier oft gelesen:
- die ony-pre
- die kara-pre
- epic-mount xxx

und dann gibbet etliche threads zum thema "man bekommt alles nachgeschmissen" und "schade, kaum noch klassen-questst"!?!?!?!?

muss man das verstehen?????????????????

so long ;-)


----------



## chaoscharly (23. März 2009)

Die schlimmsten Quests sind doch immer noch die Quests die man ewiglang versucht, kein Questitem dropt, scheinbar killt man immer die falschen mobs, ist fast am verzweifeln bis man dann letztendlich merkt, oh man, ich bin ja noch in einer schlachtgruppe...

ging euch das nicht auch oft so?


----------



## deHaar (23. März 2009)

nixahnung schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes:
> 
> ich hab hier oft gelesen:
> - die ony-pre
> ...



hmm... muss man nicht, sollte man aber: vielleicht haben verschiedene Leute die Ein-/Beiträge verfasst?


----------



## Tragon (23. März 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> ganz klar die magram/gelkis quests in desolace :!



Und vom Ekelfaktor her >Terokkarantula<


----------



## Asayur (23. März 2009)

Valenzius schrieb:


> Eindeutig die Wasser-Totem-Quest mit meinem Schamanen... bäh bin 10 mal gestorben und hab im Silberwald 2 Stunden nach diesem Versteck gesucht.
> Das war schrecklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dickes fettes allesüberragendes /sign

Bis man die hatte, hatte man alleine durch das Entdecken ein Lvl Up!


----------



## kamillo (23. März 2009)

also an dieser Quest bin ich echt verzweifelt... 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12308

hab die dann beim x-ten mal geschafft und dann hab ich auch wieder Spaß am zocken gehabt


----------



## Drakonis (23. März 2009)

Die Quest bei den netherschwingen mit dem "wettfliegen" über 90 versuche bis die questreihe durch war


----------



## Deepender (23. März 2009)

Nano4Life schrieb:


> dschungelpirscherfedern aus dem schlingendorntal...
> ich hab mindestens 40 mobs wegklatschen müssn und n kollege war nach 12 mobs fertig :-/



/sign..... hätte kotzen können


----------



## Brandin (23. März 2009)

Mit Abstand die schlimmste Quest aller Zeiten ist für mich das Drachenmalrennen gegen Himmelsturz
Das ist die letzte Quest der Reihe.


----------



## Theradiox (23. März 2009)

Der vermisste Diplomat

Ein ewiges Hin und Her-Laufen, dauerte ewig.


----------



## Belsina5 (23. März 2009)

das erste hilfe q auf der allianz seite ist echt übel
vorallem dingen müßte ich die echt oft machen,wegen vielen twinks^^


----------



## Hank Smith (23. März 2009)

chaoscharly schrieb:


> Die schlimmsten Quests sind doch immer noch die Quests die man ewiglang versucht, kein Questitem dropt, scheinbar killt man immer die falschen mobs, ist fast am verzweifeln bis man dann letztendlich merkt, oh man, ich bin ja noch in einer schlachtgruppe...
> 
> ging euch das nicht auch oft so?



Ohja...

Da geht irgendein Volldepp in eine Schlachtgruppe (und meist weiss man garnicht warum, man ist ja nur in einer inigruppe...) und dann will man bis zum port questen und brauch noch ein Teil und wundert sich was denn los ist, das dropt ja garnicht mehr....

Vor zwei Tage wurde ich noch gefragt wo mein Problem ist, ob ich schlechte Laune habe weil ich die Gruppe verlassen habe, und das 4 mal...

Ja, hatte ich dann irgendwann. Ich war in einer Gruppe und es fehlte für die Ini noch der Heiler, dann macht der Leader einen Schlachtzug draus. Erst merke ich das natürlich nicht (weil ich genau da auf dem Klo war), dann habe ich das 5 mal gesagt und es kam keine Reaktion. Dann sagte ich: "Ok, alle müssen mal die Gruppe verlassen und dann neu laden." bekomme wieder invite immer noch Schlachtzug. -_-

Das einige das nicht lernen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkron (23. März 2009)

Also die Schlimmsten sind die Nagrand Quests, dann die Grünen Hügel des Schlingendorntals sammeln und im Brachland die Quest mit den Zehvra Hufen, alle Zehvras haben Hufen aber sie droppen fast nie -.-'


----------



## Anburak-G (23. März 2009)

Eindeutig die Angelquest....

Und noch so manch andere wo man um die halbe Welt geschickt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## otaku-san (23. März 2009)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Aber die Buffs waren einfach Hammer damals : /
> 
> *sigh* Schon wieder 20x Basilisken ohne Gehirn <.<



Sind sie heute auch noch, im lvl zwischen 50 und 60, die Buffs.
Aber die Q sind nervig, nicht nur, das die Basilisken kein Hirn haben, die Eber haben auch kein Herz.

Definitiv würdig hier.

o.


----------



## tschilpi (23. März 2009)

Spontan fällt mir folgendes ein:

Als ich mal zum Spass einen Draenei Priester hochgelvlt habe.. bei der Blutmythosinsel hatte ich so eine Quest wo ich irgend etwas von Murlocs sammeln musste, die Dropchance war UNTERIRDISCH!
Ich bin stundenlang daran gesessen, es war der Horror!!


----------



## Coolrambo (23. März 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir folgendes ein:
> 
> Als ich mal zum Spass einen Draenei Priester hochgelvlt habe.. bei der Blutmythosinsel hatte ich so eine Quest wo ich irgend etwas von Murlocs sammeln musste, die Dropchance war UNTERIRDISCH!
> Ich bin stundenlang daran gesessen, es war der Horror!!



lool 
musste echt lachen vorallem is das wort : Unterirdisch so dermaßen geil ^^
naja schlimmste Q ever war :  *trommelwirbel*

Paladin Epicmount Q ... ey ich hab die net gemacht ... vorkurzem kkann man es ja beim lehrer kaufen hehe ^^

und alle tauren Startgebietsquests weil du da länger am laufen bist als irgendwo mobs zu killn... ätzend


----------



## Feuerkatze (23. März 2009)

Eigentlich immer die Quest wo man sich vorher sagt: "nur noch eben die Quest fertig machen" weil meistens sind das genau die, wo es entweder ewig dauert bis das Item dropt oder bis man den Mob gefunden hat den man braucht. 

Die Nagrand und Scholazarquests fand ich als Kürschner toll. 

Sehr nervig finde ich dagegen die Daily von den Orakeln wo man 50/30 von den Wildherzen umbringen muss.


----------



## Rattlesnake (23. März 2009)

Im schlingendorntal! Wo man dieses Haar von dem gorilla besorgen muß. hab 3 stunden gekillt bis es endlich gedroppt ist.


----------



## Kellon (23. März 2009)

Die Quest in Tanaris, wo man die Feldproben sammeln muss. Hab mich grad mal wieder dran versucht und sie nach 30 Minuten abgebrochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincent V. (23. März 2009)

die q in sumpfland, wo man so plöde silberbarren sammeln auf son nem schiff^^ 2 STUNDEN omg das war nevig


----------



## Shiro Firerage (23. März 2009)

Es gibt viele Quests die bescheiden sind aber eine ist unübertroffen Weltmeister!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die Robohühnchenbegleitquests!!!!!!!!
Es gibt sie in Tanaris, Ferelas und Hinterland (ka ob noch irgendwo), sie sind als Soloquest eingestuft aber jeder der sie kennt weiß das dem nicht so ist!

Jedesmal wenn ich diese Quest kurz vor dem ende (der Begleitweg ist sehr sehr sehr lang!) verkacke möchte ich am liebsten in die Tischkante beißen, mir ein schönes Tastaturentattoo auf die Stirn hämmern oder auf die Stimme meines Vorschlaghammers hören "nimm mich!"-"benutze mich!"-"du willst es doch auch!!!!"-"Mimimimi????".


----------



## jay390 (23. März 2009)

Die grp quests in Eiskrone. Bei uns aufm Server hat nämlich anscheinend niemand diese quests!! Wenn man glück hat findet man nach 3 Stunden dauerspammen 1-2 Leute, das wars dann aber schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die einzigen quests die mich sonst noch nerven sind solche bei denen man z.B. 10 stk ... sammeln muss, diese Gegenstände haben dann aber eine dropprate von 0,00001 % 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonst nerven mich eigentlich die wenigsten quests ^^


----------



## Miach (23. März 2009)

Die meisten "nervigen Quest" habe ich wohl erfolgreich verdrängt oder wie bei allen "töte xx davon"-Q noch das gute darin gesehen (als Kürschner).

War nur extrem schwer genervt von der Quest-Reihe um "Kreuzfahrer Bridenbrad", dass ständige zu ihm hinfliegen hat super genervt.. und das "nur" für Ruf & Gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

.. was aber möglicherweise auch an meinem gemieteten Greifer gelegen hat, bin grad zu geizig das schöne Gold rauszuhauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (23. März 2009)

Miach schrieb:


> Die meisten "nervigen Quest" habe ich wohl erfolgreich verdrängt oder wie bei allen "töte xx davon"-Q noch das gute darin gesehen (als Kürschner).
> 
> War nur extrem schwer genervt von der Quest-Reihe um "Kreuzfahrer Bridenbrad", dass ständige zu ihm hinfliegen hat super genervt.. und das "nur" für Ruf & Gold
> 
> ...



ja mit meinem 60% Flugmount war das schon ne tortur das dauernde hin- und retourfliegen zu diesem komischen Kreuzfahrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorallem weil der genau im letzten Winkel von Icecrown ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaubel (23. März 2009)

15 hauer sammeln von trollen im schlingendorntal...
schlimme quest


----------



## Spunky25 (23. März 2009)

Am schlinmmste find ich die q in nagrand wo man nen teil von nem vogel holen muss, 1 teil von som gronn (Auge glaub) und 1 Teil von som gealterten  Kodo von dem nur ganz wenige da sind und noch dazu voll schlecht droppen... nach 10 mins suchen mind für 1 gealterten kodo und ca 10 getöteten kodos freujt man sich sehr wenns endlich dropt! war jedesmal kurz vorm abbrechen der quest


----------



## Spunky25 (23. März 2009)

Und die 225+ angel q fand ich auch immer extrem bescheiden! für jeden Fisch von den vieren nahezu 1 stunde angeln müssen bis auf 1 der schnell ging...
das geuiilste is ja aber dass man angelt und angelt, der skill aber bei 225 bleibt obwohl er bei mir am ende nahezu 300 haben sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thethinker (23. März 2009)

In Tanaris für Noggenfoger die volle Taudrüse sammeln.. schrecklich, habe bestimmt 5 Stunden gebraucht aber ich wollte unbedingt das Elexier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garziil (23. März 2009)

Meine schlimmste Quest(reihe) war die Onyxia Pre-Questreihe. Allianz sowie Horde, wobei ich die Hordequestreihe doch noch nen tick nerviger fand.


----------



## Neonsilver (23. März 2009)

Für mich war die schlimmste Quest ein Teil der Ony Pre, den blöden Marshall ausm Knast holen ist ziemlich nervig. 

Ansonsten jede Sammelquest bei der die Dropprate der Questitems viel zu niedrig ist. Insbesonders solche wie sammel 10 Köpfe, Ohren usw., es ist einfach bescheuert wenn man 20 Tiere töten muss um 10 Teile von denen zu bekommen die eigentlich jedes dieser Tiere hat.


----------



## Deathpenner (23. März 2009)

In brachland so mit lvl 15-20 töte 60 von den ebern hab bei 20 aufgehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spunky25 (23. März 2009)

Garziil schrieb:


> Meine schlimmste Quest(reihe) war die Onyxia Pre-Questreihe. Allianz sowie Horde, wobei ich die Hordequestreihe doch noch nen tick nerviger fand.



oja die hab ich mit lv 75 noch gemacht fand die eig ganz lustig, bis ich gemerkt hab dass man die gar nimma braucht und alles umsonst/unnötig war ... :-(


----------



## Anuee (23. März 2009)

Westfalleintopf^^


----------



## Ademos14 (23. März 2009)

Uff welche war wohl die blödste Q...

Ich glaube die Warlockmountquest war echt eine Tortur... Und jetzt kannst dus kaufen >.<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marnir (23. März 2009)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Uff welche war wohl die blödste Q...
> 
> Ich glaube die Warlockmountquest war echt eine Tortur... Und jetzt kannst dus kaufen >.<
> 
> ...




die hätte echt sollen mit nem achievement belohnt werden :/  die q suckte mich damals echt an^^


auch zum kotzen fand ich die dk q wo man gegen ende mit dem frostwyrm bomben musste.... ich bin einmal gestorben.... danach durfte ich mich aus diesem verfluchten kaff raussterben >.<


----------



## Medlanadro (23. März 2009)

ich fand die quest im schlingendorntal am schlimmsten, bei der man eine sehne von einem gorilla brauchte, eine gefühlte droppchance von 0,0%


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (23. März 2009)

thethinker schrieb:


> In Tanaris für Noggenfoger die volle Taudrüse sammeln.. schrecklich, habe bestimmt 5 Stunden gebraucht aber ich wollte unbedingt das Elexier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, die war echt übel.

In Winterspring die 2 makellosen Yetihörner sammeln, die war auch schlimm. Irgendwann wurde aber die Droprate erhöht.


----------



## Littelbigboss (23. März 2009)

hunter pre bc zeiten für den imba bogen dwie heisen der vorletzte boss in mc noch ma egal das war derb 4 60 elite und nen boss alleine als hunter machen war sau blöd


----------



## VallovShatt (23. März 2009)

Spunky25 schrieb:


> Und die 225+ angel q fand ich auch immer extrem bescheiden! für jeden Fisch von den vieren nahezu 1 stunde angeln müssen bis auf 1 der schnell ging...
> das geuiilste is ja aber dass man angelt und angelt, der skill aber bei 225 bleibt obwohl er bei mir am ende nahezu 300 haben sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist aber je nach Tagesform anders. Bei mir gings ganz schnell, mein Bruder hatte nach 2 Stunden die Faxen dicke und hat am nächsten Tag weitergemacht, worauf es dann blitzschnell weiterging...


Also am nervtötendstenen find ich auch solche quests wo man wo hingeschickt wird erstmal 20 mobs zu killn, dann fällt dem Questgeber ein dass da aber noch irgend ein Zettel rumliegt den er dringend braucht. 
Dann kommt wieder: "Oh nein! Das müssen wir aber schnell unterbinden!" 
Also wird man in ne völlig andere Richtung geschickt, am besten noch auf andern Kontinent um mit irgend wem zu quatschen, dann wird man wieder zurückgeschickt, an erst genannten ort geschickt um da noch was kaputt zu machen, dabei findet man natürlich irgendwas blödes wie nen Brief oder sonst was langweiliges, worauf man wieder zum andern Kontinent muss um irgendwen zu finden der sein Lager mitten in der Pampa, auf nem hohen Berg aufgeschlagen hat, wo nur ein Weg hochführt, den man erst findet nachdem man schon das 3. mal um den Berg herumgelatscht ist. Der schickt einen dann in ne ganz grässliche Instanz irgendwas zu finden was man mehr oder weniger braucht oder weil der Endboss da drin was hat was der Questgeber denkt sein Eigentum nennen zu müssen.
Und dann, nachdem man Stundenlang in der Welt herumgeirrt ist und an dem einen Ort, um dens überhaupt ging, schon weiß welcher mob zu welcher Zeit stehen bleibt um sich am Hintern zu kratzen und dann in der Nase zu popeln, muss man dann endlich noch irgendnen Obermacker killn. Wenn man Pech hat ist das dann ne Gruppenquest, wofür man keinen Anschluss findet weils schon jeder hat oder noch keiner soweit ist.

Ich hab nun natürlich ein wenig übertrieben, aber ne ähnlich bescheuerte Questreihe gabs schon in Nagrand wo man unter anderem glaub auch irgendwelche Lebern und Augen und weiß nicht was für Innereien sammeln musste die nicht dropen damit man dann in die Krypta darf um entgültig den Verstand zu verlieren.

Auch sehr laaaaaangwierig und scheiße war die Questreihe in Grizzlyhügeln wo man Richtung Fjord auf diesen Bergen erstmal irgendwelche albernen Zwege killen musste und ca 598 mal da hingejagt wurde. Da ich da mit lvl 74 war und kein Flugmount hatte, hab ichs nachm 150 mal gelassen und gewartet bis ich fliegen kann. Das machte es dann 10 mal leichter weil man unterwegs nicht ausweichen, umreiten, umnieten und 2 mal umkehren musste weil man falsch abgebogen ist.


----------



## Yagilrallae (23. März 2009)

"Hand-von-Adal" - Questreihe

ebenso "Champion der Naaru"-Questreihe

die Kara-Pre dagegen ging ja noch


----------



## Kabamaan (23. März 2009)

Ich fand meine hexermount quest ga ned so schlimm hab ca 110 g ausgegeben (100 fürden komischen sand in der einen höhleund 10g fürs rumfliegen^^) sonst fand ich die q mega spannend ud hab mich auf jede neue q gefreut^^

Meine am meisten gehassten qs sind die netherdrachen qs ich könnte so kotzen^^ nur die Renne waren cool.^^

Mfg Kabamân


----------



## noizycat (23. März 2009)

Shiro schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Quests die bescheiden sind aber eine ist unübertroffen Weltmeister!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Die Robohühnchenbegleitquests!!!!!!!!
> Es gibt sie in Tanaris, Ferelas und Hinterland (ka ob noch irgendwo), sie sind als Soloquest eingestuft aber jeder der sie kennt weiß das dem nicht so ist!
> ...


LOOOOOL so wahr ....

was mir grad noch einfällt: die lederspezialisierungsquest,wo ich z.B. zig Millionen Schildkrötenschuppen farmen musste .... stundenlang den Strand von Tanaris hoch udn runter gekillt oO


----------



## White-Frost (23. März 2009)

Also für mich diese Quest für die Horde im Vorgebierge des Hügellandes wo meine eine Rute von nem Yeti erbeuten muss.... mein Gott diese drop rate war ja so derbe scheise wär ich nich wenigstens kürschner mit meinem schurken damals gewessen ich glaub ich hab von den fiechern gut 200-300 stück umgehaun war fast den ganzen tag in der mist höhle -.-


----------



## VallovShatt (23. März 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Also für mich diese Quest für die Horde im Vorgebierge des Hügellandes wo meine eine Rute von nem Yeti erbeuten muss.... mein Gott diese drop rate war ja so derbe scheise wär ich nich wenigstens kürschner mit meinem schurken damals gewessen ich glaub ich hab von den fiechern gut 200-300 stück umgehaun war fast den ganzen tag in der mist höhle -.-



Da bin ich mit meinem Schurken so verzweifelt. Ich hab die quest auch irgendwann abgebrochen und neu angenommebn weil ich dachte die sei buggy, weil ich mich nicht erinnern konnte mit meinem Krieger da so ein Geschiss gehabt zu haben. Hat aber dennoch wieder ne stunde gedauert bis ich den Mist endlich hatte


----------



## Flomo (23. März 2009)

Also mein Kollege und ich wir sind uns einig! Die Epic-mount-quest-reihe für den Pala und für den Hexer sind am schlimmsten!!! Die eine viel zu lang und die andere zu nerven aufreibend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Quest mit kille 10 von x und 20 von y und farme von z 30 find ich nich so schlimm, da diese für mich in jedem mmorpg dazu gehören!!

MFG


----------



## Klaviaer (23. März 2009)

Die Donnerzorn Questreihe. Wer das Schwert hat wird wissen was gemeint ist...


----------



## Laxera (23. März 2009)

naja...die trollohren quest in Strangle (oder aber: Die Quest auf der HH mit dem Drillmeister (gruppen Q allgemein, wobei man mit klassen die heilen können oder ein pet haben fast alle davon allein tot kriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


mfg LAX


----------



## ricci (23. März 2009)

Das is mir jetzt.. etwas peinlich *öhe hust*..
als ich vor 3 1/2 Jahren angefangen habe.. och das warn noch Zeiten.. 
Zwerg Hunter.. eine unglaublich (bis dahin) tolle Klasse
Bei einer Qest bin ich aber retlich verzweifelt.. 
Startgebietqest bei Zwergen Gnome.. suche solche 3 Gegenstände an 3 Höhlen.. ich hab 4 Tage lang gesucht.. (kein Joke) ich kahm mir irgent wann so behind**** vor .. das war mist.. bis mich einer eingeladen hat und mir die 2 restlichen Höhlen (ja eine hab ich gefunden ;D) gezeigt hat.. oh man.. das warn noch Zeiten..: 
-------------------------
 Level 2 Hunter // Qestbelohnung: 10rüssi stoff hände / 20rüssi leder " / 45rüssi schwere rüstung.. natürlich gedacht.. ja ich bin ja nicht blöd.. nehmen wir doch die mit 45.. 2h später sind sie dan beim Händler gelandet^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2009)

Sammelquests find ich richtig bescheiden vor allem, wenn man zu zweit spielt.

Eine Quest in Sturmgipfel(?)... man bekommt nen Wurm zum "reiten" und muss irgendnen Riesenblechmob niedermachen. 7x gestorben, PC aus, nach ner halben Stunde wieder dran, dann gings beim ersten Versuch.

Begleitquests... naja gewöhne mich dran. Hatte als 40er (glaub ich) mal ne Begleit-Q im Hinterland. Zwei 70er aus der Gilde sind mitgekommen, irgendein Robohuhn sollte begleitet werden. Das Vieh ist uns tatsächlich verreckt! Haben es einfach aus den Augen verloren. Beim zweiten Versuch haben wir dem Huhn nen Totenkopf verpasst. Mach ich heute noch so beim Twinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich hab ne Abneigung gegen so ziemlich jede Q, die in irgendwelchen Höhlen zu erledigen ist. Ach ja, fliegenden Q-Mobs... die reine Nahkämpferpest.

Absoluter Tiefpunkt: JEDE Quest, die mich nach Gnomegeran geführt hat!


----------



## cesy32 (23. März 2009)

hm mit lvl27 in tausendnadel teil da das eine q wo man über all auf der welt rumsuchen muss 12 q 2 wo du fragen beandworten musst wen die falsch sind würst du in die papa geportet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $n4re (23. März 2009)

Hm
ich hatte bei der q probleme, in Tausend Nadeln, in der man so einen Riesen Puma killn sollte und dann so ein Hyperkondensator-Dingsda (ich glaub so hies das) herrausnehmen sollte...
Die Katze war lvl 30.
Ich 26 -.-.
Nach 3 mal Fehlgeschlagen hab ich Hilfe aus der Gilde bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rofldiepofl (23. März 2009)

im schlingendorntal wo man die sehne eines alten gorillas sammeln musste, so eine kack droprate..


----------



## wass'n? (23. März 2009)

Die grünen Hügel des Schlingendorntals. Puuh.




Veilchen schrieb:


> natürlich nagrand 30 kills...überhaupt solche q wo man assi viele mobs unmieten muss... -.-*
> un rouge q mit meinem untoten war zum kotzen...da wo man den dolch bekommt...bis ich denn typ mal gefunden hab sin 15 minuten vergangen -.-*


Ich habe auch 'nen Untoten. Aber eine Puder-Quest habe ich nie gemacht.


----------



## Treos (23. März 2009)

Alle Quests wo man haufen tiere killen muss (nagrand sholazarbecken etc.)


----------



## youngceaser (23. März 2009)

ony pre finde ich echt heftig hatte sie nen monat bevor es zugänglich für alle wurde gemacht.


----------



## fabdiem (23. März 2009)

die tägliche quest "ritt auf der roten rakete" oda so

nach fünf versuchen gegen dieses holzlager da aufm wasser hats geklappt

sonst immer gegen geraßt, explodiert und nix geschehn


----------



## Scrätcher (23. März 2009)

Bei mir wars defintiv der Erste Hilfe Quest!!

Ich hab mich mit Verbänden vorbereitet. 

Es probiert: Fehlgeschlagen

Naja, mach ich halt etwas schneller: Fehlgeschlagen

*irgendwann* JETZT REICHTS!! ICH MACH MIR EIN MAKRO!!: Fehlgeschlagen

Ich glaub ich kann zurecht behaupten, dass ich nach gefühlten 100 Versuchen und jeder Menge verbrauchten Verbänden der schnellste Verbandsheiler war! oO


...und dennoch Fehlgeschlagen....... bis ich plötzlich feststellte: Man kriegt ja extra Verbände für den Quest! 

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## blindhai (23. März 2009)

Taldeor schrieb:


> Die grünen Hügel von Schlingendorn! Mit Abstand!



Absolut! Und die braucht man auch noch für einen Erfolg...unfassbar. Wie ich diese rumgefarme hasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wugel (23. März 2009)

die schlimmsten quests waren die, die verbugged waren und man ständig umhergerannt ist "hab ich vielleicht nicht doch irgendetwas vergessen etc...?! oO"


----------



## Mcmacc (23. März 2009)

Angelsilver schrieb:


> Also nach 4 seiten durchlesen  hier  find ich nicht mal 1 davon wirklich "schlimm" oder "nervend"
> 
> Am schlimmsten fand ich für Schami die Totemquest wo  man kreuz und quer durch 3,4 gebiete muß und natürlich
> alles ohne mount



Tja hättest mal alle posts gelesen das haben schon 2-3 leute vor dir geschrieben.

BTT
Ich find die Rufquests für den Frostsäbler in Winterspring am schlimmsten


----------



## Spaceflyer (23. März 2009)

bei mir war es in winterquell die q, wo man von den yetis 2 hörner braucht. war noch wo ich meinen ersten char hoch gespielt hatte. erstes horn ging schnell. danach hab ich einen ganzen tag die yetis killen müssen, bis ich das 2. horn hatte. zu classic zeiten war die dropprate da noch besch****. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (23. März 2009)

Die gibt es nur für Allianz oder? Gibt es für Hordler eine Möglichkeit so ne He-Man Katze zu bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TeleiaIleana (23. März 2009)

zur zeit nervt mich der in Zul Drak am meisten.
wo man den Troll oben auf der Plattform unucken muss....

da schafft man es nach x Anläufen und dann kommt da wer hoch,
das Event resettet und du wirst wieder umgehauen...

dsa 15* - immer kam wer, mein Quest nicht fertig,
weil ich das Geseire nicht hören konnte.

GM angeschrieben - 
sagt der mir, ich solls nachts probieren,
wenn keiner da ist *na lol*

es gibt auch Leute, die ham n Job *grummel*
und da ist nichts mit Nachts spielen....

es gibt doch inzwischen genug, das versetzt stattfindet,
warum das nicht?


----------



## Mr.Mojo (23. März 2009)

Ich fand die q im scglingendorntal am chlimmsten wo man 8 pantakrallen und 1 makelosen tiegerfangzahn finden musste 

für den zahn hab ich ca. 1 Stunde gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich glaub ich hab allein von den gekillten tiegern mehr ep bekommen als von der q  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (23. März 2009)

blindhai schrieb:


> Die gibt es nur für Allianz oder? Gibt es für Hordler eine Möglichkeit so ne He-Man Katze zu bekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja und zwar den http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19902


----------



## heinzelmännchen (23. März 2009)

Meine schlimmsten Quest waren

erstmal die Grünen Hügel des Hügellandes^^

Ich dachte fälschlicherweise, dass es jede Seite von 1 bis 28 (oda was auch immer die letzte Seite war) gibt.
Also bin ich rumgerannt, hab die Seiten gesucht, im AH, bei den Mobs, aber nix da
Bis ich dann kapiert hab, dass ich schon alle Seiten habe und es nich jede Zahl als Seite gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ne andre schlimme Quest war eine im Rotkammgebirge (das Gebiet östl vom Wald von Elwyn)
da hatte ich ne mage q in sonem Turm, wo ich nen Typen oben killen musste.
Leider wurde der von Gnollen bewacht, die ne übelste respawn-rate hatten, die q mach ich nie wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassterloster (23. März 2009)

Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich hab grundsätzlich immer alle Klassenquest gehasst, vor allem die auf niedrigen leveln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
immer in neue Gebiete ohne Flugpunkt und ohne mount dann wieder zurück und dann wieder ans andere Ende der Welt und da dann wieder einen Quest Gegenstand "suchen" (hab wohl eher das ganze gebiet durchkämmt bevor ich die gefunden hatte).
Naja und ansonsten die Begleit oder Farmquests, bei den Begleit quests waren die NPC's ja erst mal shoppen bevor man da war wo man hinmusste.

MFG


----------



## djmayman (23. März 2009)

bei mir wars zum einen diese quest http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=598. ich musste über 100 trolle killen bis ich alle hatte. ich hab damit ein ganzes lvl nur mit grinden gemacht.
und diese quest http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=571. da musste ich auch so 60-70 gorillas töten.


----------



## Noobydooby (23. März 2009)

Die alte ONYXIA prequest ! REXAR einmal finden.... REXAR 2mal finden Feralas bis Steinkrallengebirge O_O kein Rexxar! zurück omfg! nächsten tag nach 30 min auf Mount gefunden aber denkste. 3 MAL  REXAR finden...

Dicht gefolgt von der Priesterstabquest mit dem Auge... nur im Gegenteil die Quest war so enttäuschend einfach... sowas hatte ich damals schon in Scholoraids grün Curen rotes Heilen aber nur soviel das 90%+ überlebt der Rest is halt Opfer^^ wie in jedem anderem RPG auch. Für das Ergebnis war die Quest viel zu einfach.  
(Da mögen wir jetzt sicher x Leute wiedersprechen und denen sage ich das ich es im ersten try hatte [genutzte items ne handvol von dem FeuerÖL, 2 Peitschenwurz da ich angst Hatte oom zu gehen^^ sowas kennt man nur noch aus anderen games das Heiler Poten müssen um am leben zu bleiben... und 1 manatrank + 2 von diesen Manawurzeln am ende hatte ich ca 70% hp und 80% mana beides unter Garantie weit über 50% ] einfach enttäuschend leicht)


----------



## Mofeist (23. März 2009)

fande den mit der affensehne im Schlingendorntal am schlimmsten (das daher weil ich mich allein noch dran erinnern kann xD und das ist 3 jahre her oder so^^)


----------



## heinzelmännchen (23. März 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> fande den mit der affensehne im Schlingendorntal am schlimmsten (das daher weil ich mich allein noch dran erinnern kann xD und das ist 3 jahre her oder so^^)



Sehne eines alten nebeltalgorillas, oh ja, die q is auch schei*e ^^

erstmal droppen die net und dann hocken da noch 5 andre leute rum die das dingen auch suchen, so war das bei mir bis jetzt mit jedem char  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. März 2009)

Alle quest die nach Gnome führen ich hasse diese Instanz 

o den Questbereich 50-58 graussam westis/Östis Winterspring nerv


----------



## youngceaser (23. März 2009)

also erste hilfe quest ist wirklich heftig, ansonsten finde ich epic hunter q noch schwer nachdem ich einige videos gesehen habe auf 80 wars easy ^^


----------



## STL (23. März 2009)

Leider weiß ich den Namen der Quest nicht, aber es war eine Quest um lvl50 rum. Bei dieser Quest ging es darum, 120 Items von Mobs zu sammeln.. Damals war ich no neu u hab mir erst gedacht:
haben die den A**** offen?! 120!? da brauch i ja EWIG!

Es hat sich dann aber herrausgestellt, dass die Mobs auch gerne mal 5-10 Qitems auf einmal droppen (wobei i ned kapier, wieso man dann ned einfach nur 20 sammeln soll u die mobs droppen nur 1-2 teile.. aber naja ^^)

Das war so meine erste schockquest ^^

Die Nessingwary (sry wenn falsch geschrieben) Quests find ich generell total ätzend ^^ reine killquests.. 

und zuletzt ne Quest in den Sturmgipfeln, bei der man nen riesen iwie kloppen soll mit nem wurm.. find die quest total ätzend (hab sie au nach 30 versuchen und 2h internetnachforschung abgebrochen..) und einfach nur überflüssig..
wie generell jede Q wo man nen begleiter bekommt um 80ger elite zu klopfen.. sollen sie halt n heftigeren non-elite draus machen u dann druff.. ^^


AABER sonst hat Blizz auch n paar sehr sehr coole Quests eingebaut die ich mit sehr viel Freude gemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfox (23. März 2009)

Also meine persönliche Hassquest war in den Wäldern von Terrokar, bei der man Wolfsschwänze sammeln musste.
Bei allen Charakteren die ich bis dahin gespielt hatte, war die gefühlte Dropwahrscheinlichkeit < 1%.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgi (23. März 2009)

Auf dem Weg zu einem Questgeber musst du 30 Bären töten. Dort angekommen: "Töte 50 Bären".

Oder [Bringe mir "nur mal eben" 1 hiervon] mit mieser Droprate wie die Gorilla-Sehne im Schlingendorntal, Horde.

Oder Quests, diie durchaus lieb gemeint sind und auch Spaß machen könnten, wenn sie denn technisch nicht so mieserabel wären. Beispiel hierzu: die Ruf-Quest für die Orakel, bei der man einen Riesen-Gorilla steuern darf. Selbst bei Kamera auf Max-Abstand sieht man nix.


----------



## youngceaser (23. März 2009)

@STL waren glaube ich die relikte in der brennenden steppe


----------



## healyeah666 (23. März 2009)

Also ich persöhnlich fand keine Quest wirklich schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber doof waren doch die Klassenquests des Schurken wo man am Ende das blaue Kopftuch bekommt^^


----------



## Adnuf (23. März 2009)

Meine erste Klassen q.... ich war ein gemütlicher lv 10 Zgwer Krieger. Ich nahm die q an. Aha ok ich muss also ürgendwo in Dun Morogh einen Troll killn......

Nach 5 Tagen suchen und mitlerweile 12 leveln. Kein bock mehr!

mit lv 45 geh ich durch ZUFALL an die Richtige Stelle! DA ISER JA ich hätt mir in den Ar**** beißen können!
Das Gleiche in Grün die Lezte Krieger q wo man im Tempel von Atla'hakka diese Federn sammenln musste. Mach die inze mal zu BC zeiten wo keiner mehr auch nur daran denkt in diese inze zu gehn!!

Achja was auch schon erwähnt wurde diese Nesingwary q's EGAL welche!


----------



## Neonsilver (23. März 2009)

Mir ist grad eine richtig schlimme Quest eingefallen.

Die Hexerquestreihe für die Sukkubus bei der Allianz, mit ca. Level 20 erstmal ins Brachland. Hatte schon schwierigkeiten überhaupt ins Brachland zu kommen, da man, wenn ich mich nicht irre, auf jeden Fall durch ein Gebiet muss in dem die Gegner mindestens 5 Level über einen selbst sind. Danach muss dafür einen Questgeber im Brachland finden, hab damals glaub fast ne Stunde gebraucht um den zu finden. Zum Schluss noch in Ashenvale nen blöden Baum finden, hat auch nochmal ne Weile gedauert.


----------



## M3g4s (23. März 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> ganz klar hexermount quest ! man war das schrecklich



Nichts gegen die Hexermount quest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mochte die.
Schlimm fand ich auch Die grünen Hügel de schlingendorntals, oder das eine in den Sümpfen des Elends wo man Krokiliskenfleisch oder sowas sammeln muss... hab die angefangen 2 von den mies droppenden Dingern gefarmt, warum auch immer in die Bank gepackt, das vergessen, konnte nicht abgeben, abegebrochen neu angenommen und als ich dann nach 3 stunden farmen (mit Pausen) nicht einmal die Hälfte hatte abgebrochen.


----------



## M3g4s (23. März 2009)

Mcmacc schrieb:


> Tja hättest mal alle posts gelesen das haben schon 2-3 leute vor dir geschrieben.



Es geht hier darum was für wen die schlimmste Quest war... soll er jetzt schreiben: "Das schreib ich hier nicht rein weil es schon gesagt wurde."?


----------



## Bloodghost (23. März 2009)

Also mir fallen da 2 Quests ein:
1. Platz:
Unbestritten die vorletzte Quest mit dem Drachenmalrennen. Maverick oder wie der hieß. Da bin ich geschlagene 10-12 Stunden played time drangesessen. Und damit mein ich wirklich reine Spielzeit. Nacheinander immer nur diese Quest probiert und nur zum reppen kurz weggeflogen -.-
Jeder der sie gemacht hat weiß wovon ich spreche ...
2. Platz:
Hexermount.. hab mehr Kohle ausgegben für das Vieh, als der Reitskill+Mount beim Händler gekostet hätte...
Dazu noch 4-5 Stunden Farm-Arbeit (inklusive durch Düsterbruch gezogen werden).
Für mcih die reinste Hölle damals auf lvl 60 gewesen..
Um so mehr weg tuts mir dass es das Mount jetzt beim Lehrer gibt .. die sauteuren Questitems liegen immer noch in der Bank, kann mich einfach ned von denen trennen.


----------



## Nimbe (23. März 2009)

Die grünen Hügel des Schlingendorntal  mit meinem ersten char, q ansich war nich so schwer, aber die allis die was dagegen hatten die 70er^^


----------



## Hansler (23. März 2009)

Seh ich genauso.. Die Drachenmalrennen questreihe war so richtig ätzend... Da sitzt man ewig davor bis man doch bei der letzten quest aufgibt, weil man keine geduld mehr hat und einen alles nur noch ankotzt.. Paladine hams da eher leichter -.- (ich würde fast sagen: wie immer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio86 (23. März 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> ganz klar die magram/gelkis quests in desolace :!
> 
> das war schrecklich mindestens 50 von jeder sorte zu töten ^^


/sign 
Boah und man musste immer so lang laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Gebiet war auch so scheiße Langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cupertino (23. März 2009)

Die Thunderfury quest! Allein bis man die einmal hat und dann noch die 2. HÄlfte hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab die Q immer noch nicht, weil nicht man ein Teil droppen will^^

Nee, die schlimmste Q die ich bis jetz gemacht hab? Hmm, weiß ich grad nicht, aber so schlimm sind Killquests gar nicht, wenn man inner Gruppe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonlightwarrior (23. März 2009)

Der schlimmste Teil der Hexer-Epicmountquest war, fand ich, die schwarzen Drachenschuppen (zu meiner Zeit braucht man noch 30!! Stück) zu farmen.
Meine Hexe war damals zwar noch Kürschner, aber die droprate war saumieserabel und elite waren die Drecksmobs damals auch noch.
Ich hab tagelang nichts anderes getan, als schwarze Drachkin in der Brennenden Steppe zu killen. Die restlichen Mats gabs von der Gilde oder im AH.
Habe später so ziemlich jeden Hexer bei uns in der Gilde nach DB zum Abschlussritual begleitet und habe die Sachen auch immernoch in der Bank.


----------



## BasiGorgo (23. März 2009)

kriger quest...die eine für die beschissene brustplatte und die andere für bersistance und die axt
dann die lvl 50er schurkenquest -.- gott in azshara gibt es ca 15 von diesen brühschleimern und die dropchance des sacks war 2% ~~
vorher den schamanen von den furbolgs killn ... bzw beklauen... traurig lange gesucht hab ca 4 stunden für die schurkenqs gebraucht
die lvl 10 schurken q war auch toll ...in der beschereibung steht "wenn nötig auch mit gewalt" 
leider drpt der mob das tagebuch nicht sondern man muss ihn beklauen...außerdem sieht der einen sehr oft da man noch kein ablenken hat und ruft ca 10 adds -.-

die ony pre fanmd ich schön ehrlich gesagt....hat spaß gemacht

ach ja und die q in retkamm wo man die ganzen zutaten für den eintopf brauch suckt auch herbe

davon ab find ich di neueren belagerungsqs etc sehr geil also wo man in fahrzeuge muss um mobs zu hauen


----------



## Darerus93 (23. März 2009)

Ich finde die eine Q in den Düstermarschen wo man zu so nem Turm muss und 10 Typen killen. Wahr eigentlich nicht schwer nur das alle 5 sek nach dem Tot 3 Mann gespawnt wurden... zum kotzen. Außerdem die Q wo man in den Zangarmarschen die Glühwürmschenflügel sammeln muss, gefühlte 3 Stunden gefarmt xD


----------



## Fochi (23. März 2009)

Naminee schrieb:


> Die Questreihe in Nagrand wo man 30 Tiere von jeder Sorte töten musste -.-
> (...)



Allgemein alle Killquests die was damit zu tun hatten vonwegen: "Töte 30 von diesen, dann 20 von denen und achja bring mir nebenbei 1023912 Pelze von dem aus dem anderen Gebiet!" o_O war nervig


----------



## Terrordromgirl (24. März 2009)

Die für mich nervigste q ist in den Grizzlyhügeln wo man den typ befreit und dann mit ihm auf seinem pferd wegreitet im schlepptau haufenweise worgen die man mit hilfe der neuen leiste die man bekommt abhängen soll, die aber den gaul immer kurz vorm ziel downhaun ich lass die q mittlerweile von ner bekannten machn wenn ich die mit einem char hab weil ich bekomm den mist echt net hin der gaul stirbt immer an derselben stelle det blöde vieh des  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drazmodaan (24. März 2009)

Hab mir vor einigen Tagen nen alli-nachtelfen druiden twink erstellt und war mit ihm, lvl 11 oder so, wegen einer Quest für dich ich diverse Artefakte und dann auch noch einen bösen Druiden-Geist in Bärform töten musste in so einer dämliche Riesenhöhle in der ich mich ständig verlaufen hab da es eben mehere Ebenen waren und ich nich so recht wusste wo ich hin musste....war ätzend...

Sowieso hasse ich sämtliche Quests die in dämlichn Höhlen ablaufen für die ich keine richtig map hab, lediglich die minnimap. Hab ne Orientierung wie ne frau ><

Und ich fand die hexermount-quest doof. weil ich keine grps mehr für die alten Innis fand. Und nur durchziehen lassen ist ja nich wirklich nice....An und für sich is die qreihe ja echt cool - aber nur wenn man auch Kollegas hat die auf dem selben lvl noch in die innis rennen.

so long!


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (24. März 2009)

Alles was mit Nesingwary zu tun hat...so fürchterlich und unkreativ gelöst der Müll -.- ...
"Oh Du hast nix drauf, töte erstmal 30 von denen bevor ich dich 60 von diesen und 40 von denen töten lasse um dich dann mit nem Ramsch-Item abzuspeisen" -.- ...


----------



## Chandra12 (24. März 2009)

Wolfox schrieb:


> Also meine persönliche Hassquest war in den Wäldern von Terrokar, bei der man Wolfsschwänze sammeln musste.
> Bei allen Charakteren die ich bis dahin gespielt hatte, war die gefühlte Dropwahrscheinlichkeit < 1%.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






*grins*

 Naja, ich hab bei der Quest mich immer gefragt,

welche "Art" von Schwänze das wären... Vielleicht gibt es ja eh nur weibliche Wölfe in Terrokar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Aber diese Quest ist echt nervig...


----------



## Urengroll (24. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Bei mir wars defintiv der Erste Hilfe Quest!!
> 
> Ich hab mich mit Verbänden vorbereitet.
> 
> ...




Ja "Triage" in Theramore! Also alleine ist das heavy, ich hatte gelesen, das man sich sogar noch einen dazu holen sollte.
Ich hatte nach 20 mal ungefahr 200 Verbände vom Quest in der Tasche.................^^

Wer kennt es nicht? Die Questreihe, "Der Turm von Althalaxx". Man muss einen Schattenedelstein bekommen von Mobs die zu zweit sind. Als Stufe 17-20 Char schon eine Heruasforderung, da die Mobs auch relativ nebeneinander sind und man gleich 1-2 Mobgruppen pullt. Dazu kommt diese Miese Droprate.
w


----------



## EisblockError (24. März 2009)

Taldeor schrieb:


> Die grünen Hügel von Schlingendorn! Mit Abstand!






Naminee schrieb:


> Die Questreihe in Nagrand wo man 30 Tiere von jeder Sorte töten musste -.-
> Oh man die waren echt schlimm...




Jo die beiden, leider war ich schon lv 40 bevor ich erfahren hab dass man die Seiten im AH kaufen kann


----------



## Larmina (24. März 2009)

Drazmodaan schrieb:


> Hab ne Orientierung wie ne frau ><


Hey inzwischen find ich mich in der Höhle da zurecht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schweers (24. März 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich noch an damals arathihochland. irgendeine quest wo man raptorenherzen sammeln sollte. 10 oder 15.
> 
> die quest wollte und wollte nicht fertig werden.... bis heute ist sie mir noch im kopf. ich glaube ich hatte an die zwei stunden gebraucht. und ja, ich hatte die richtigen raptoren getötet. ein paar tage später hatte ein freund die selbe quest gemacht und war auch am fluchen.




Au ja. Mit mein Krieger echt verzweifelt gefarmt und habs dann irgendwann aufgegeben. Soviele Raptoren aber so wenige Herzen...von der Logik her Müll. Auch wo man die Raptoraugen sammeln musste oder so....90% der Raptoren waren ja Blind, der Rest hatte kein Herz...^^


Ansonsten hasse ich auch die Netherdrachen Rennquests. Entweder verbuggt oder grausam schwer. Bin immer noch am Himmelsdonner tryen. Is irre lustig, dass der sich 20mal selber abballert aber nix passiert.


----------



## Satyr0000 (24. März 2009)

Eine weitere Botschaft an die Wildhämmer


----------



## Bluescreen07 (24. März 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ja "Triage" in Theramore! Also alleine ist das heavy, ich hatte gelesen, das man sich sogar noch einen dazu holen sollte.
> Ich hatte nach 20 mal ungefahr 200 Verbände vom Quest in der Tasche.................^^


Das geht nicht mehr du bekommst nur einen Verband mit 19 Aufladen der verschwindet wenn man die Quest abbricht (ist also nix mehr mit Gruppe, erst Verbände sammeln und dann gemeinsam lösen)


----------



## EmkE (24. März 2009)

Onyxia Pre-Quest (incl. UBRS Pre-Quest um die OnyQ weiterzumachen)

mit nem Kumpel 6h durchgezockt.....

die reinste Hölle.....


----------



## DarkSever (24. März 2009)

Am schlimmsten find ich generell Quests wo man irgendwo einsteigt und das Vehikel oder was auch immer zum Questgeber zurückkutschieren muss, und das ca 3-5 mal nacheinander. Wenn dann das ding auch noch extrem lahm wie bei "Schreddert die Allianz" (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12270) ist find ich es echt nervig.

Ansonsten.. was habt ihr alle gegen "töte-30-davon-quests" ? ich find die kann man extrem entspannt angehen und nebenher noch viel EP pro Mob einheimsen.


----------



## mister.G (24. März 2009)

DarkSever schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten find ich generell Quests wo man irgendwo einsteigt und das Vehikel oder was auch immer zum Questgeber zurückkutschieren muss, und das ca 3-5 mal nacheinander. Wenn dann das ding auch noch extrem lahm wie bei "Schreddert die Allianz" (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12270) ist find ich es echt nervig.
> 
> Ansonsten.. was habt ihr alle gegen "töte-30-davon-quests" ? ich find die kann man extrem entspannt angehen und nebenher noch viel EP pro Mob einheimsen.



ich finds genau anders rum^^ mir gefallen die quests mit fahrzeugen am meisten das ist auch ein bisschen abwechslungsreicher als nur mobs killen. was bringt mit ep wenn dafür die quest keinen spaß macht...


----------



## Snoxy (24. März 2009)

Dragon Maw Race!


----------



## Tifaeris (24. März 2009)

ony pre q, kennt aber glaub ich kaum noch wer ;P


----------



## Larmina (24. März 2009)

Tifaeris schrieb:


> ony pre q, kennt aber glaub ich kaum noch wer ;P


Ich find es eher schade, dass sie die rausgenommen haben. Dass sie sie unnötig gemacht haben ist Ok aber ich find es schade, dass die die rausgenommen haben! Ich fand die einfach episch


----------



## 2ill4you (24. März 2009)

Auf alle fälle HOGGER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (24. März 2009)

2ill4you schrieb:


> Auf alle fälle HOGGER
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hogger first try....
"Hm... was soll denn dieses Gruppe hinter der Quest? Hm.. naja.. ich schaff das sicher auch alleine... BÄM tot"


----------



## hollow20 (25. März 2009)

Hab mir eben mal so ein paar antworten durchgelesen und da sind mir einige gedanken durch den kopf gegangen z.b die mit den trollen im schlingdorntal mit den 30 Ohren hätte kotzen können hing da ewig dran oder auch im schlingdorntal von den Gorillas so ein Haar war das glaube ich mit 0,1% droprate war den ganzen abend dran hätte fast verzweifel aber auch Die grünen Hügel von Schlingendorn waren am schlimmsten


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (25. März 2009)

Der Obertroll auf den Echoinseln, wenn man da den nicht beim Heilen unterbrechen kann, guts Nächtle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milkoh (25. März 2009)

Grüne Hügel vom Schlingendorntal ist überhaupt nicht schwer und langweilig. 

Man braucht nur etwas Gold als Vorschuss. Dann geht man gleich zu Beginn wenn man ins Schlingendorntal ankommt zu Nessingway macht die eine Quest, und holt sich dann die grünen Hügel. Irgendwann ist man in Beutebucht am neutralen AH und checkt die Preise. Kaufen wenn günstig. Dann in eigenen AH das gleiche. Normalerweise kann man alle Seiten kaufen. Quest abgeben. 

Die Seiten die man während seinen aufenthaltes im Schlingendorntal findet packt man selber ins AH. Ich habe das durchgerechnet der eine Char ist mit einen Plus von 8 Gold rausgegangen, der andere mit 5 Gold plus. 


Milkoh


----------



## Reecon (25. März 2009)

PIRATENHÜTE sammeln im Piratenlager TANARIS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oh Mann, der respawn - omg, und die Droprate lächerlich ^^


----------



## Larmina (25. März 2009)

Also was kaum bekannt ist aber schlimmer als die grünen Hügel ist im Eschental auf Hordenseite die Schredderanleitung zusammenzusammeln


----------



## Satanix (25. März 2009)

Im Dämmerwald, jede einzelne Quest ist dort einen zumutung. Einfach eine hässliche Gegend.
Im Eschental, ewig lange Laufwege, dann die Quest mit den 3 Mages in der Höhle und die am Dämonenhügel. Dauert nur gefühlte 30Jahre bis da so ein Dämonenweib spwant.
Schlingendorntal ist easy, nesingzeugs im ah kaufen , abgeben, 10.5k exp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
UnGoro krater, diese verfuckten Teufelssaurier, wie oft ist der auf mich draufgestiegen.
Aszhara ohne Worte,   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Winterquell, die Quest für Rotam als Begleiter für den Hunter, was für ein Akt.
Ogrilar die Sensorquesten, was für Zeitverschwendung.
Die Dämmlichen Kochquesten in Dalaran am We, wen der ganze server grade Pilze oder sonstwas sammelt. Nur nervig


----------



## Knalltuet (25. März 2009)

Für mich die schlimmste Quest? ......Triage in Theramore ....oooh, wie ich die hasse,
da brauch ich meist mindestens 5 Anläufe bis die endlich mal klappt...


----------



## Satanix (25. März 2009)

Im Dämmerwald, jede einzelne Quest ist dort einen zumutung. Einfach eine hässliche Gegend.
Im Eschental, ewig lange Laufwege, dann die Quest mit den 3 Mages in der Höhle und die am Dämonenhügel. Dauert nur gefühlte 30Jahre bis da so ein Dämonenweib spwant.
Schlingendorntal ist easy, nesingzeugs im ah kaufen , abgeben, 10.5k exp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
UnGoro krater, diese verfuckten Teufelssaurier, wie oft ist der auf mich draufgestiegen.
Aszhara ohne Worte,   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Winterquell, die Quest für Rotam als Begleiter für den Hunter, was für ein Akt.
Ogrilar die Sensorquesten, was für Zeitverschwendung.
Die Dämmlichen Kochquesten in Dalaran am We, wen der ganze server grade Pilze oder sonstwas sammelt. Nur nervig
Was alles in den Schatten stellt sollte mal in Beutebucht Ruf farmen und die Blutsegelquest machen um Admiral zu werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


soory DP


----------



## Larmina (25. März 2009)

Satanix schrieb:


> Im Dämmerwald, jede einzelne Quest ist dort einen zumutung. Einfach eine hässliche Gegend.
> Im Eschental, ewig lange Laufwege, dann die Quest mit den 3 Mages in der Höhle und die am Dämonenhügel. Dauert nur gefühlte 30Jahre bis da so ein Dämonenweib spwant.
> Schlingendorntal ist easy, nesingzeugs im ah kaufen , abgeben, 10.5k exp.
> 
> ...


Dämmerwald find ich eine wunderschöne Gegend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Queste da heut noch gern
Oo dein inet muss echt langsam sein bei 8 Minuten Abstand der Posts


----------



## Sir Wagi (25. März 2009)

Also am schlimmsten find ich die mit den blöden, taschen- und bankplatzunfreundlichen Seiten ...
Schlingendorntal schön und gut, aber Seiten sammeln sucks ^^

Erste-Hilfe-Q is natürlich auch doof, obwohls da einfach etwas aufs Glück ankommt ...

Die Q-Reihe in Winterquell für den mechanischen Mini-Yeti is aber auch nich gerade der Knaller, da muss man erst Yetis töten, um an deren Fell zu kommen, das ´ne echt miese Droprate hat ... Und is man dann endlich fertig, muss man nochmal die selben Yetis killen um an deren Hörner zu kommen ... Und diese haben noch eine miesere Droprate ...

Die "Safari-Q" in Nagrand find ich garnich schlimm, da es am Ende schöne Gruppen-Q gibt und ach ja ... Erfahrungspunkte natürlich ^^ ... Wenn man die erst mit 80 macht is vielleicht etwas nervig *lol*

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass mir die Qs eigentlich ganz gut gefallen, aber man merkt auch eine deutliche Steigerung ... Classic-Q < BC-Q < WotLK-Q
Gibt echt verdammt viel coole Quests, je weiter man kommt ...


----------



## Satanix (25. März 2009)

Ja sicher eine schöne Gegend der Dämmerwald, für jene die sich dort heimisch fühlen und selbst gerne dort wohnen würden. [IRONIE] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (25. März 2009)

Ach ja zum Thema Dämmerwald ... Ich queste da eigentlich auch gern ... AAAAAABER ..
Es is echt nervig, ständig von Dunkelhain ganz nach Westen zu laufen ... Und wieder zurück ... Und hin ... Und zurück ... Und hin, zurück, hin, zurück ... OMG ^^


----------



## Larmina (25. März 2009)

Satanix schrieb:


> Ja sicher eine schöne Gegend der Dämmerwald, für jene die sich dort heimisch fühlen und selbst gerne dort wohnen würden. [IRONIE]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Das Ironie wegmach*
Ich würd da gerne wohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles so schön düster und creepy


----------



## Deanne (25. März 2009)

Die Hexer-Questreihe für das epische Mount fand ich schon sehr ätzend. Vor allem das Blut, das man sammeln musste, droppt einfach nur unverschämt schlecht. Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Stunden ich frustriert in Winterquell zugebracht habe, aber ich mag gar nicht mehr dran denken. Allerdings war dafür auch die Freude umso größer, als ich dann endlich mein einzigartiges Mount bekommen habe. Deshalb finde ich es auch sehr, sehr traurig, dass es sich mittlerweile jeder Depp beim Lehrer beschaffen kann. Für mich ist dadurch eine nervige, aber auch besondere Questreihe verloren gegangen.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. März 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=9789 ...... http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=9857 ..... http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=9854 < < das sind die quests die ich gehasst habe^^


----------



## Rygel (25. März 2009)

die ruf-Q bei den hodirs (*hodirs speer*, oder so?) kann anfangs ziemlich ätzend sein.

und dann gibt es noch eine in den *sturmgipfeln* bei denen man auf einem drachen einen *turm umfliegen* muss. dabei hüpft man dann mit so einem haken auf andere drachen und muss solche humaoiden im nahkampf von ihren drachen schmeißen. als jäger wunderbar (nicht zuletzt weil die ganze flugsache buggy ist/war wenn man sein pet aktiv hat/hatte.)

übel auch die *skettis-bomberei*. diese scheiß vögel schmeißen einen immer vom mount runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

unvergessen ist auch die *trampolin-Q* in nagrand! zum wahnsinnig werden!!!


----------



## Dubstep (25. März 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> unvergessen ist auch die *trampolin-Q* in nagrand! zum wahnsinnig werden!!!



OHJA!!! ... die war echt schlimm! zum glück bin ich schon einwenig wahnsinnig zu den Zeitpunkt gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gG*

lg Alex


----------



## Thrainan (25. März 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> *Das Ironie wegmach*
> Ich würd da gerne wohnen
> 
> 
> ...


Emo?^^


----------



## Nuramon94 (25. März 2009)

ich finde die mit abstand schlimmste qu war im Arathihochland das mit den raptorherzen da verzweifelt man


----------



## Durag Silberbart (25. März 2009)

Hallo,

Quest als solches keine. Aber mich nervt "Nagrand Slam" Dabei muss man als Hordie mal eben 87 Quests in Nagrand absolvieren. Ich liege bei 68 und finde nichts mehr. 
Nun habe ich gehört das man nach Schattenmond muss und dort bekommt man dann nach einer Questreihe noch einen Punkt in Nagrand selber. Bei dem Typ der den Nether Drachen neben sich stehen hat. Danach hat man dann weitere 5 Quests. Fehlen immer noch einige.

Dieser Erfolg ist mal voll ätzend.


Gruß Durag


----------



## Stoneblood (25. März 2009)

Zu wow-classic zeiten gabs schon n paar recht heftige... ich erinner mich noch daran wie ich meine epische hunterq gemacht hatte, da gabs 2 möglichkeiten: entweder du nietest den drachenweltboss um, oder (und das taten viele, denn der drache war hoffnungslos überfarmt) du verlässt dich auf die 1 % dropchance in winterquell bei den blauen drachen dort... bei zweihundertirgendwas hab ich aufgehört zu zählen, mitlerweile renne ich vor jedem blauen non-eilite drachen schreiend davon... -.-


----------



## Larmina (25. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Emo?^^


Nö aber Vorliebe für dunkle Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enceladus-Malygos (25. März 2009)

Ich hab ne ganz starke Abneigung gegen Begleitquest's.
Besonders die mit dem Huhn in Tanaris. Das Vieh läuft im Schneckentempo über die ganze Karte und nimmt jeden Mob mit der auf dem Weg ist.
UND dann schlägt die Quest kurz vorm Ziel auch noch fehl, weil ich nach dem 100000000. Mobs mal Essen musste und das dumme Vieh weiterläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## general_chang (25. März 2009)

Quest in Schlingendorntal wo man son Teil von nen Gorilla holen muss. Bei meinen Mage hab ich bestimm 150 von den teilen killen müsse. Mit meinen dudu nur 10


----------



## Bloodyfury (25. März 2009)

ich hass die quest in dm aus denn brief die ganze zeit wo hin laufen lauf zu denn in kathedrahlenviertel danach lauf zu xyz in SI;7 dnan lauf zu denn usw. ....


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Deshalb finde ich es auch sehr, sehr traurig, dass es sich mittlerweile jeder Depp beim Lehrer beschaffen kann. Für mich ist dadurch eine nervige, aber auch besondere Questreihe verloren gegangen.



Genau, weil die Hexer von "damals" total genervt waren, sollen die Noobs von heute das auch sein! Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn. Wenngleich es eine gewisse Logik missen lässt. /ironie off
Was hab ich mir anhören müssen, dass ich Noob, ich Ahnungsloser, der nie die unermesslichen Schwierigkeiten einer 60er Classic-Raids durchgemacht hat, jetzt mit *Level 30*(!) aufsatteln darf! Einfach so. Baaah, früher, ja früher war alles viiiiel schwieriger, da durften alle erst mit 40! Komisch, war früher auch nicht alles besser? Ich geh nach der Arbeit an den PC und will Spaß und keine zweite Schicht.

Und nein, ich will auch nicht alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommen. Aber warum auf ne Quest bestehen, von der jeder sagt, sie ist stumpf, nervig und beknackt?!
Btw, wer drauf steht, kann die Hexer/Pala-Reit-Qs ja auch heute noch machen.

Ehrlich, alle die diese Qs gemacht haben - meinen RESPEKT! Aber mit der Missgunst und dem Neid kann ich nichts anfangen.


----------



## Ungi (25. März 2009)

Naminee schrieb:


> Die Questreihe in Nagrand wo man 30 Tiere von jeder Sorte töten musste -.-
> Oh man die waren echt schlimm...




seh ich genauso...


----------



## ogrim888 (25. März 2009)

Taldeor schrieb:


> Die grünen Hügel von Schlingendorn! Mit Abstand!



Jap auf jeden fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Askaril (25. März 2009)

Generell alle Quests mit nem drop vom gefühlten 0,0001%....
und dann natürlich die Quests bei denen man in ein Gebiet muss um etwas zu erledigen, dann zurück, dann wieder hin, dann wieder zurück ...........

Die Killquests in Nagrad gehen super und richtig schnell wenn man es in ner Gruppe macht, da is die ganze Reihe in unter 60min zuschaffen ^^


----------



## mj547 (25. März 2009)

Die Hexer und Pala Reittierquest auf lvl 60(max.60 also vor BC) war echt der Hammer... Unsummen an Gold und nur mit echt guten Leuten machbar gewesen. Natürlich auch die OnyPre... Sehr anstrengend, nicht nervig... 
Die UBRS-Schlüsselquest war doch auch der Hammer... Jetzt droppt jeder Boss immer den Kristall... War früher nicht so. Hatte nach ca 40 LBRS-Runs dann endlich mal den Schlüssel komplett... Das war sehr nervig!!!


----------



## Romira (25. März 2009)

moriar1988 schrieb:


> pre quest von ony... 10 mal brd um maxvell rausholn zu können ... schrecklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür bekommt man doch n schönes Event in Stormwind geboten, mit Sprüchen wie "Maxwell, Nerven aus Thorium" (oder so ähnlich)

Schlimmste q meinerseits: die je 30 Tiere in Nagrand, stumpf ...


----------



## Ichweissnichts (25. März 2009)

Ich erinnere mich mit Grauen an die 30er Killquests in Nagrand zurück. Als Kürschner ok, aber sonst einfach nervig.


Welche mich persönlich auch immer genervt hat, war die Quest im Brachland mit der Gräberklaue. Mit AE-Klassen geht das, aber speziell als Nahkämpfer pullt man da öfter mal Massen an Gegner. Respawn ist teilweise sehr heftig, und dann ploppen die Viecher zwischendurch gerne Adds raus.
Dann findet man endlich an einem Hügel, benutzt den, schon kommt so ein dämlicher Wurm und unterbricht einen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (25. März 2009)

die schlimmsten Quests fand ich wahren alle die einen nach Maraudon führten... liegt aber auch daran das ich grundsätzlich immer ALLE nötigen Questitems für die Ini vergessen hatte... + die Atmosphäre der Ini = BÄÄH


----------



## Nebola (25. März 2009)

Joa habe mit meinem Pala auch die Mount Q Geamcht, obwohl am nächsten Tag der Patch kam wo man sich das beim lehrer Kaufen konntee, ich wollte dich einfach mal machen, war zwar bissel lang und Düsterbruch ist mit Astand für Arsch aber nungut sollte man einmal imLeben gemacht haben ^^


----------



## Sayshea (30. März 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Ach ja zum Thema Dämmerwald ... Ich queste da eigentlich auch gern ... AAAAAABER ..
> Es is echt nervig, ständig von Dunkelhain ganz nach Westen zu laufen ... Und wieder zurück ... Und hin ... Und zurück ... Und hin, zurück, hin, zurück ... OMG ^^



Wenn ich im Dämmerwald queste und in den Westen muss flieg ich inzwischen immer nach Westfall und lauf von dort - meist ist man dadurch deutlich schneller


----------



## Freakypriest (30. März 2009)

Absolut die Ony Pre Qeust (Horde) ironischerweis aber auch die schönste.


----------



## Silmarilli (30. März 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> ganz klar die magram/gelkis quests in desolace :!
> 
> das war schrecklich mindestens 50 von jeder sorte zu töten ^^



ein sehr guter Spiel-Kollege war bei beiden Fraktionen (mit nur einem Char) mal Ehrfürchtig.


----------



## Nokami (30. März 2009)

Füe mich war die quest dür die schwimgestalt vom dudu am schlimmsten denn immer wenn ich die in dem kaff oben annehmen wollte bekam ich ein FATAL ERROR >.< hab sie mir dann nach dem patch auf lvl 78 vom lehrer geholt^^


----------



## Quantin Talentino (30. März 2009)

general_chang schrieb:


> Quest in Schlingendorntal wo man son Teil von nen Gorilla holen muss. Bei meinen Mage hab ich bestimm 150 von den teilen killen müsse. Mit meinen dudu nur 10



DIESE... MIESE... WOOOOOOOAAAAAHHHH
*ausrast*


ne mal im ernst, diese Quest hat mich und 3 meiner Freunde verzweifeln lassen

2-3 stündige Farmorgien... Erfolglos...
nächsten Tag das selbe...


und dann kommt einer daher, nimmt die Quest an und nach 5 Kills hat er die Sehne...

*Messer wetz...


----------



## MrGimbel (30. März 2009)

Bei der Killorgie in Nagrand find ich es irgendwie schade, dass das keine Auswirkungen hat. Ich hab zwar nur die ersten 3 Qs angenommen, konnte dann aber in der boreanischen Tundra auf Seiten von D.E.H.T.A. gegen Nessingwarys Jäger kämpfen.
Hätte es besser gefunden, wenn die DEHTAS mich verachten würden, für meine Taten in Nagrand.

Richtig nervige Q ist auch des Minenarbeiters Vermögen im Brachland. Ziemlich im letzten Eck des Gebiets, miese Droprate und scheiße hinzukommen


----------



## Alion (30. März 2009)

bei mir war es wohl die Quest zur Erhaltung der Wassergestalt mit meinem Druiden.
Ich schwamm sicher 2 Stunden von der Küsten von Westfall herum bis ich den Scheiss Anker und das Schiff Unterwasser gefunden habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selah (30. März 2009)

Hm...eine richtige "Horrorquest" hab ich nicht, aber es gibt so ein paar, auf die ich mich nicht grad freue, wenn ich sie mit einem Twink bekomme. Dazu gehört die schon erwähnte Quest mit der Gräberklaue und den Silithiden im Brachland. Mit dem Level, ab dem man sie annehmen kann, ist die einfach recht hart. Gleiches gilt für mehrere Quests, die man im verbrannten Tal im Steinkrallengebirge machen kann. Die leveltechnisch recht hohen Mobs sind sehr dicht gesät, die Harpyen adden gerne und machen böse Schaden. Die "Kill-Quests" in Nagrand und dem Sholazarbecken (wobei Letztere weniger nervig sind als Erstere) sind halt langweilig, aber manchmal ist mir auch nach nix Anspruchsvollem und dann sind die okay

Begleitquests sind so eine Sache: In der alten Welt hatte ich immer den Eindruck, die sind alleine nie wirklich schaffbar, selbst wenn sie nicht als Gruppenquest ausgewiesen sind. In der Scherbenwelt und vor allem in Nordend hab ich dagegen schon mehrere locker alleine bewältigt, was meine grundsätzliche Scheu davor wieder abgemildert hat

Aktuell in Nordend gibt es eine Quest, die mich nervt, weil ich sie bisher mit keinem meiner beiden Chars abschließen konnte. Ich weiß grad den exakten Namen nicht, auf jeden Fall bekommt man in dem Taunka-Camp in den Sturmgipfeln einen Leerenhammer, mit dem man einen Gegner beschwören kann, den man bekämpfen muss. Am Ende des Kampfes soll ein Horn erscheinen. Hat bisher nie geklappt. Entweder das Horn erschien nicht oder ich konnte es nicht anklicken oder der Mob despawnte einfach im Kampf.... Sowas nervt, obwohl es mir grundsätzlich auf eine Quest mehr oder weniger nun auch nicht ankommt.


----------



## LordHelmchenHL (30. März 2009)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> dann die lvl 50er schurkenquest -.- gott in azshara gibt es ca 15 von diesen brühschleimern und die dropchance des sacks war 2% ~~



Hm, ich hab die damals beklaut... beim dritten war das Ding drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tillay (30. März 2009)

Ich fand immer diese Samophlang Questreihe die in Ratchet startet extrem nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2009)

1.Die Schamanen qs bei der Horde,da bin ich mit meinem 1.Char voll nicht durchgestiegen
2.Die 1.Hilfe q die habe ich nie geschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mesmeras (30. März 2009)

Die grünen Hügel des Schlingendorntals auf jeden Fall =D..


Aber diese eine Quest wo man vom Corpse dieses Toten den Geisterwolf beschwören musste... ich hab das erst später gemacht und hab den Typ nichmehr gefunden!!

Ich such die Q schnell raus...

Edit hat sie gefunden!: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=9410


MfG
Mesmeras (dessen DK grad auf 62 rumdümpelt)


----------



## Basle (30. März 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> ...
> Die Q-Reihe in Winterquell für den mechanischen Mini-Yeti is aber auch nich gerade der Knaller, da muss man erst Yetis töten, um an deren Fell zu kommen, das ´ne echt miese Droprate hat ... Und is man dann endlich fertig, muss man nochmal die selben Yetis killen um an deren Hörner zu kommen ... Und diese haben noch eine miesere Droprate ...
> 
> ...



Ähm du weißt aber schon das das nicht die selben Yetis sind? die Hörner droppen NUR die Matriarchen und Patriarchen (hoffe die sind richtig geschrieben) Da gibt es ne höhle wo die rum rennen. Die Felle droppen die "normalen" Yetis. BTW hatte ich mit meinem jetzigen CHar glück was solche Sammelquest anging immer nach wenigen mobs die ganzen items bekommen. 

Nicht destotrotz finde ich die Hunter q in Ashara echt mies (das Trinket dagegen ist eig ganz gut). Zumal man Neutrale Wildtiere töten muss als Jäger (wo doch die Wildtiere Freunde sein sollten) Wobei mir auffällt dürfen Dudus eigentlich neutrale Tiere töten? (so wegen Glauben uns so ;-)) Die müssten sich doch gegen Nesingwarys quests auflehnen xD. Naja finde die Quests echt entspannend (kann man gut fernseh schauen dabei) 

Am nervigsten finde ich die Quest für Nat Pagle. Da muss man 225 sein um die Quest anzunehmen und angelt für die 4 Questfische so viel fische das man eigentlich locker 10 - 15 skillpunkte hätte machen können. Bringt nur nix da man ja 225/225 hat. :-( So sinnlos. Naja ab 3.1 braucht man ja die Quest nicht mehr.


----------



## Werer (30. März 2009)

Bei mir waren es all die quests die mich in HDW geführt haben.

1. habe ich diese ini auf den Tod gehasst

2. musstest du na öfters rein weil man oft bei dem ersten run net alles hatte(zb diese deviatbälge oder wie das heisst)

All diese *Töte zigmillionen Tier* habe ich als Frostmage geliebt

- ging schnell
- schnelle Exp
- oft noch gutes loot drinne

So denn
Bel


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (30. März 2009)

Ganz klar die q im brachland, wo man das Samphoplang (?) holen muss, die mobs flüchten schon bei gefühlten 50%, und dann natürlich zu der größten Mobgruppe... aber jetz ist gleich danben ein Friedhof (endlich!!^^), da man bei der q immernoch ca 4-5 mal stirbt und vom Wegkreuz ca 5 mins da hinlatschen so genervt hat, dass ich mit meinem 3./4. Twink die q ausgelassen habe.


----------



## Nikoxus (30. März 2009)

Ich finde die quest im heulenden Fjord am schklissten wo man so komische kornsäcke mit nem Hubschrauber sammeln muss...
Hab die nie geschafft


----------



## Mesmeras (30. März 2009)

Thereisnocowlevel schrieb:


> Ganz klar die q im brachland, wo man das Samphoplang (?) holen muss, die mobs flüchten schon bei gefühlten 50%, und dann natürlich zu der größten Mobgruppe... aber jetz ist gleich danben ein Friedhof (endlich!!^^), da man bei der q immernoch ca 4-5 mal stirbt und vom Wegkreuz ca 5 mins da hinlatschen so genervt hat, dass ich mit meinem 3./4. Twink die q ausgelassen habe.




Das waren noch Zeiten... Damals im Brachlandchat =D.


MfG
Mesmeras (der grad Videos von Tom Gerhard guckt)


----------



## soul6 (30. März 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich beim durchlesen die alten frustquestzeiten nochmals durchlebt......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meine verhassten Favorits :
1) der "Suppenquest" im Vorgebirge, wo man von Süderstade den ganzen Fluß rauf, die Schildkröten killen mußte für x-drops.
(ich glaub den haben sie dann sogar gepatcht; omg werd ich nie vergessen und da wir zu 3 waren, hies das 3 mal Schildkröten killen)
2) Schlingendorntal die "grünen Hügel" mit den unzähligen platzraubenden Seiten
3) Desolace (die gelkis und malgore / oder wie auch immer die 2 Fraktionen heißen; hab ihn dann abgebrochen)
4) der Schmiedequest in Tanaris (irres Erzfarmen, bis zur Bewustlosigkeit)

aber............ es gibt auch echt herrliche, unvergessliche Quests ;z.b.: Das Plumpsklo in den Grizzlyhügeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
randy


----------



## Mesmeras (30. März 2009)

soul6 schrieb:


> [...]
> 3) Desolace (die gelkis und malgore / oder wie auch immer die 2 Fraktionen heißen; hab ihn dann abgebrochen)
> [...]




Uhhh... böse... das schmerzt immer noch...

Das erste Mal Ruf farmen schon mit lvl 40 oder so...



MfG
Skagerak (der Wächter des Cenarius ist)


----------



## Nahan (30. März 2009)

Nikoxus schrieb:


> Ich finde die quest im heulenden Fjord am schklissten wo man so komische kornsäcke mit nem Hubschrauber sammeln muss...
> Hab die nie geschafft



Die hab ich gestern mit meinem Priester gemacht - und sie ist immer noch verbuggt. Zumindest sind die Kornsäcke nie dort, wo sie angezeigt werden. Hab mit dann irgendwann 'ne Position gesucht, wo ich nach dem Klick plötzlich so 'n Sack am Haken hatte - nach ein paar Minuten hatte ich dann alle Säcke beisammen


----------



## Deathknight3 (30. März 2009)

Blutritter-mount q.


----------



## Basle (30. März 2009)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> Blutritter-mount q.



Was das denn? (meinst du die Todesrittermount q?)


----------



## Gunibart (1. April 2009)

Eindeutig: Von der Champion der Naruu Qustreihe : "Ich war schon vieles"  
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10514
Man soll auf ner blöden pfeiffe pfeiffen damit Eber die Knollen ausgraben die dieser dumme Bauer haben will. Die Eber müssen vor  Schindern geschützt werden. Erstens sieht man die kagg knollen kaum...wenn man das glück hat und eine findet, ist weit und breit kein Eber in range...und wenn doch wird er eh grad von nem schinder umgehaun..wärend die schinder fleissig innerhalb von sekunden respawnen,wartet man eine ewigkeit auf die Eber...(und erst recht auf die Knollen)
Ich habe eine Stunde für die quest gebraucht und kam mir vorher noch nie dermassen von blizzard verarscht vor^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (1. April 2009)

Gunibart schrieb:


> Eindeutig: Von der Champion der Naruu Qustreihe : "Ich war schon vieles"
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10514
> Man soll auf ner blöden pfeiffe pfeiffen damit Eber die Knollen ausgraben die dieser dumme Bauer haben will. Die Eber müssen vor  Schindern geschützt werden. Erstens sieht man die kagg knollen kaum...wenn man das glück hat und eine findet, ist weit und breit kein Eber in range...und wenn doch wird er eh grad von nem schinder umgehaun..wärend die schinder fleissig innerhalb von sekunden respawnen,wartet man eine ewigkeit auf die Eber...(und erst recht auf die Knollen)
> Ich habe eine Stunde für die quest gebraucht und kam mir vorher noch nie dermassen von blizzard verarscht vor^^





xDDD jo da erinner ich mich noch dran. War total ätzend


----------



## Winara (1. April 2009)

Für mich die schlimmste Qs:

Sidas Tasche, im Sumpfland. Nach 2 Level-Up und fast 396 Schlammern hatte ich sie endlich. Danach hab ich die nie mehr gemacht.


----------



## Allthor (1. April 2009)

Gunibart schrieb:


> Eindeutig: Von der Champion der Naruu Qustreihe : "Ich war schon vieles"
> ...kam mir vorher noch nie dermassen von blizzard verarscht vor^^


Stimmt, die war gräßlich! Meine Freundin hat die am Wochenende grad gemacht und... kann die fluchen. Dabei sind da im Moment wenigstens keine anderen Spieler mehr, die dir noch Knollen wegschnappen.

Auch nervig - die Pre-Quest fürs Kloster. Trickreich, solo in die letzte Ecke von Desolace zu müssen, um nachher das gesamte Kloster zu legen - wo man bis dahin schon paar mal drin war...


----------

